# Zu viele Fischotter - Entnahme sinnvoll?



## Rheinspezie (27. September 2022)

Ich denke, ja. 

Das könnte der Pelzindustrie helfen und in Deutschland Arbeitsplätze sichern, bei
Trigeeemaaaa 
Ich entnehme Morgen mal einen. 

R. S.


----------



## silverfish (27. September 2022)

Diese Diskussionsaufforderung ist wieder völlig sinnentleert.
Wölfe ,Biber,Kormorane etc. etc.
Was stört ? 
Wir müssen nunmal mit den Zurückkehrern leben.
Wenn dann muss man die Ursachen bekämpfen ! Das sind jene Zeitgenossen die alles wiederansiedeln wollen.Am besten noch Saurier und Säbelzahntiger. Riesenfaultiere sind sie ja selbst.

Gegen den Otter muss man als Teichbewirtschafter eben Massnahmen wie Zäune ,Netze und Vergrämungen durchführen.
Habe fertig !!!


----------



## fischmonger (27. September 2022)

Otter und Biber standen ja vor einigen hundert Jahren schonmal auf den Speiseplänen...


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (27. September 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Otter und Biber standen ja vor einigen hundert Jahren schonmal auf den Speiseplänen...



Und zählten dabei sogar höchst offiziell als Fische, die sogar in der Fastenzeit gegessen werden durften, vom Papst abgesegnet...


----------



## Hering 58 (27. September 2022)

Landesfischereitag Bayern: Wie geht’s weiter mit dem Fischotter?
					

Bayerns Fischerinnen und Fischer diskutieren in Vilsbiburg mit Politik und Naturschutz über den richtigen Umgang mit dem Fischotter.




					www.blinker.de


----------



## MarkusZ (27. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Gegen den Otter muss man als Teichbewirtschafter eben Massnahmen wie Zäune ,Netze und Vergrämungen durchführen.


Leichter gesagt als getan. Das muss man erst mal genehmigt bekommen und wenn es ne Genehmigung gibt,  dann auch noch finanziell stemmen können.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (27. September 2022)

Sorry, aber da würde der Mensch wieder über die Natur gestellt werden. Seien wir froh, daß fast ausgerottete Tierarten wieder da sind und freuen uns darüber sie am Wasser zu sehen. Ich persönlich gönne jedem Otter, Kormoran und Reiher seinen Fisch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (27. September 2022)

Wenn ich das Ganze beruflich betreibe, dann ist es natürlich schlecht, wenn ich durch die Räuber Fische, und damit Umsatz und Gewinn verliere. Aber es geht natürlich nicht anders, man kann den eigenen Gewinn nicht über die Natur stellen. Selbstverständlich ist es schwer in Netze und andere Schutzmaßnahmen zu investieren, aber immer noch besser als alles abzuknallen das mich Geld kostet
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. September 2022)

Der Satz in dem Blinkerartikel ist so geil "Die grenzenlose Ausbreitung des Fischotters ist eine Gefahr für die Biodiversität in den bewirtschafteten Teichen."
Als ob es in der Fischzucht um Biodiversität ginge...
Otter wie z.B. auch Biber (gehen ja ebenfalls vielen auf den Sack) könnte man auch relativ gut fangen und umsiedeln. 
Nur muss man dafür erstmal etwas aufwenden, um evtl. woanders wieder etwas zu bekommen (Wiederansiedlungsprojekte wo man die Viecher evtl. haben möchte).
Das ist so typisch für unser Land, am Ende sollen es wieder die Ehrenamtler im grünen Rock richten.


----------



## Bilch (27. September 2022)

Für einem Gewässerabschnitt, den ich ab und zu beangle, hat mir ein alter Angler vor einiger Zeit erzählt, dass die Otter die Forellenpopulation so reduziert haben, dass sich sogar die Schwarzangler beschwören, dass sie nichts fangen 

Mich stört es ehrlich gesagt nicht, paar schöne Fische habe dort ich trotzdem gefangen, obwohl ich meistens Schneider war und schließlich bin ich am Wasser primär um mich zu entspannen (obwohl ich Fische grundsätzlich entnehme) und wenn ich einen Otter beobachten kann, macht mir das genauso viel Freude wie ein gefangener Fisch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (27. September 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Als ob es in der Fischzucht um Biodiversität ginge


Es geht nur um Geld, ich möchte an das Wolfsthema erinnern. Da geht es auch darum Schutzhunde anzuschaffen, Zäune aufzustellen, oder zu schießen. 
Wer mit Tieren sein Geld verdient, muss auch damit klar kommen, daß es Räuber gibt,, und die haben nun mal Hunger und denken nicht über Gewinne in Form von Geld nach


----------



## Mescalero (27. September 2022)

Wie wäre es denn in einer hypothetischen Welt, möglichst ohne Menschen? Hätte der Otter natürliche Feinde? 

Ich meine jetzt nicht den Hecht, der vielleicht mit ganz viel Glück mal ein Otterbaby erwischt, sondern einen Räuber, der wirklich Einfluss auf die Population haben könnte.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn in einer hypothetischen Welt, möglichst ohne Menschen? Hätte der Otter natürliche Feinde?


Der Wolfi würds schon richten


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> sondern einen Räuber, der wirklich *Einfluss auf die Population* haben könnte.



Nö. Die sind im Wasser sicher.

Klar muss man eingreifen und welche entfernen wenn es Überhand nimmt(genau wie zB auch bei Wolf, Kormoran und Biber).
Wir leben nunmal in einer Kulturlandschaft und es reguliert sich nichts von selbst!


----------



## schlotterschätt (27. September 2022)

Boah, wat für'n Bohei ! 
Aha, die Bayern beschweren sich also. Mal kieken wo der Otter sich da so rumtreibt. Is zwar schon 10 Jahre alt die Karte aber die werden ja wohl nicht 'ne Masseninvasion in's Weisswurschtland in dieser Zeit gemacht haben. Klick Hier ! 
Nanu, im Gegensatz zu meiner Ostzone in Brandenburg und Meckpomm ist ja Bayern richtig dünn besiedelt von den Otterchen.
Also wenn ick sehe was die so fressen, ca. 1kg Fisch am Tag, und übertrage das auf die Speisekarte der schwarzen Pest, die mit knapp der Hälfte davon pro Vogel dabei sind, sind die Otter ja echt bescheiden. Im Gegensatz zu den Pastorenschwänen fallen die sicherlich auch nicht zu hunderten über einzelne Gewässer her.
Die angeführten 90% Verluste halte ick für maßlos übertrieben, es sei denn es handelt sich um reine Fischzuchten, bei denen der Otter natürlich einen reich gedeckten Tisch vorfindet und der Inhaber der Tümpel verständlicherweise einen dicken Hals kriegt.
In diesem Fall würde ick, wie Hanjupp-0815 schon vorschlug, eher zur Umsiedelung raten (genau wie bei den Bibern bei uns) als die Flinte krachen zu lassen. Hey, auf der verlinkten Karte sind doch noch soviel otterfreie Zonen.
Aber die Bayern mögen ja auch keine Windräder oder Hochspannungsleitungen, es sei denn die stehen woanders.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn in einer hypothetischen Welt, möglichst ohne Menschen? Hätte der Otter natürliche Feinde?
> 
> Ich meine jetzt nicht den Hecht, der vielleicht mit ganz viel Glück mal ein Otterbaby erwischt, sondern einen Räuber, der wirklich Einfluss auf die Population haben könnte.


Hallo,

genau darin liegt die Crux. Bei den wieder angesiedelten Tieren, hier speziell Biber und Otter fehlen die natürlichen Feinde, welche für eine gewisse Dezimierung sorgen. Es läuft halt nicht einfach so da mal welche auszusetzen und alles wird wieder gut - nein das läuft eben aus dem Ruder, siehe Biber welche mancherorts ja schon zu einer Plage geworden sind. Man kann nicht einfach Tiere aussetzen und glauben es wird alles wieder so wie vor 200/300 Jahren, das läuft nicht und ist auch zu kurz gesprungen. Der Lebensraum von damals existiert längst nicht mehr. Übrigens waren Biber und Otter nie vom Aussterben bedroht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. September 2022)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Aber die Bayern mögen ja auch keine Windräder oder Hochspannungsleitungen, es sei denn die stehen woanders.


Die mögen allgemein nichts was neu oder anders ist  
Muss bei sowas immer an Bruno, den einsamen Bäreneinwanderer denken. Der wurde übrigens genauso wenig "angesiedelt" wie die Otter, die aus deinem Lieblingsland Österreich zuwandern Lajos1 .


----------



## Lajos1 (27. September 2022)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Boah, wat für'n Bohei !
> Aha, die Bayern beschweren sich also. Mal kieken wo der Otter sich da so rumtreibt. Is zwar schon 10 Jahre alt die Karte aber die werden ja wohl nicht 'ne Masseninvasion in's Weisswurschtland in dieser Zeit gemacht haben. Klick Hier !
> Nanu, im Gegensatz zu meiner Ostzone in Brandenburg und Meckpomm ist ja Bayern richtig dünn besiedelt von den Otterchen.
> Also wenn ick sehe was die so fressen, ca. 1kg Fisch am Tag, und übertrage das auf die Speisekarte der schwarzen Pest, die mit knapp der Hälfte davon pro Vogel dabei sind, sind die Otter ja echt bescheiden. Im Gegensatz zu den Pastorenschwänen fallen die sicherlich auch nicht zu hunderten über einzelne Gewässer her.
> ...


Hallo,

es handelt sich aber im Nordbayerischen Raum da um sehr viele reine Fischzuchtanlagen, Oberpfalz, Mittel- und Oberfranken haben das größte Fischzuchtgebiet (meist Karpfen) in Mitteleuropa und die Ausbreitung der Otter ist in den letzten 10 Jahren nicht stehengeblieben.
Wir haben auch nichts gegen Windräder und die sind auch nicht durch die 10-H Regel verboten. Diese Regel hat nur die Privilegien bei Baugenehmigungen bei den Windrädern aufgehoben. Seitdem gelten da die gleichen Bedingungen wie für alle anderen Bauvorhaben auch.
Außerdem können bei uns im Süden Windräder nicht so effizient betrieben werden wie im Norden, da wir hier nur etwa die Hälfte Wind wie im Norden der Republik haben und die Hälfte Wind, welche an einem Windrad anliegt bedeutet nicht die Hälfte Strom, sondern nur ein Achtel. Oder anders herum gesagt, für den Ertrag eines norddeutschen Windrades müssen wir hier deren acht bauen. Bei Photovoltaik sind wir allerdings führend.

Gruß
Lajos


----------



## Mescalero (27. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genau darin liegt die Crux. Bei den wieder angesiedelten Tieren, hier speziell Biber und Otter fehlen die natürlichen Feinde, welche für eine gewisse Dezimierung sorgen. Es läuft halt nicht einfach so da mal welche auszusetzen und alles wird wieder gut - nein das läuft eben aus dem Ruder, siehe Biber welche mancherorts ja schon zu einer Plage geworden sind. Man kann nicht einfach Tiere aussetzen und glauben es wird alles wieder so wie vor 200/300 Jahren, das läuft nicht und ist auch zu kurz gesprungen. Der Lebensraum von damals existiert längst nicht mehr. Übrigens waren Biber und Otter nie vom Aussterben bedroht.
> 
> ...


Deshalb schrieb ich "hypothetisch", natürlich lässt sich ein Zustand von vor einigen Tausend Jahren nicht wieder herstellen. 

Ob Wölfe sich über Otter hermachen? Wenn es sonst nix zu fressen gibt vielleicht. Bären kann ich mir schon eher vorstellen, die gehen ja auch fischen.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. September 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Die mögen allgemein nichts was neu oder anders ist
> Muss bei sowas immer an Bruno, den einsamen Bäreneinwanderer denken. Der wurde übrigens genauso wenig "angesiedelt" wie die Otter, die aus deinem Lieblingsland Österreich zuwandern Lajos1 .


Hallo

die meisten Otter kommen aus Böhmen zu uns. Ich mag Österreich, auch Slowenien, Italien und etliche andere Länder. Österreich ist jetzt nicht unbedingt mein Lieblingsland, wenn dann käme da am ehesten Norwegen in Frage, aber da war ich schon seit über 20 Jahren nicht mehr.
Aber da Du Österreich ansprichst. Ich war ja jahrzehntelang immer im gleiche Tal zum fischen und hatte auch sehr gute Kontakte zur einheimischen Jägerschaft. Die auch dort seit den 1990ern mehr aufkommenden Otter nun, die wurden zwischen hell und siehts mich nicht (wie man so sagt) geschossen. Meist mit Sauposten.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. September 2022)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Boah, wat für'n Bohei !
> Aha, die Bayern beschweren sich also. Mal kieken wo der Otter sich da so rumtreibt. Is zwar schon 10 Jahre alt die Karte aber die werden ja wohl nicht 'ne Masseninvasion in's Weisswurschtland in dieser Zeit gemacht haben. Klick Hier !
> Nanu, im Gegensatz zu meiner Ostzone in Brandenburg und Meckpomm ist ja Bayern richtig dünn besiedelt von den Otterchen.
> Also wenn ick sehe was die so fressen, ca. 1kg Fisch am Tag, und übertrage das auf die Speisekarte der schwarzen Pest, die mit knapp der Hälfte davon pro Vogel dabei sind, sind die Otter ja echt bescheiden. Im Gegensatz zu den Pastorenschwänen fallen die sicherlich auch nicht zu hunderten über einzelne Gewässer her.
> ...



Franken und die Oberpfalz sind Zentren der Fischzucht. Hier richten Otter immense Schäden an. Die fressen nicht 1kg Fisch und schwimmen weiter, sondern töten alle Fische im Teich. Es gibt hier bereits Züchter, die aufgrund der durch den Otter angerichteten Schäden ihre Betriebe aufgegeben haben.

Die Freien Wähler bringen sich hier sehr aktiv in die Diskussion zum Thema Fischotter ein und nicht mal die Grünen haben sich bei einer Abstimmung im Bayerischen Landtag getraut, für den Schutz der Otter zu stimmen, sondern sich enthalten. https://fw-landtag.de/aktuelles/pre...dert-herabstufung-von-fischotter-schutzstatus

Und bzgl. Umsiedelung: Die zur Verfügung stehenden Reviere sind voll. 

Die Politik reagiert mittlerweile aber erstaunlich klar. Hier in Mittelfranken wurden im vergangenen Jahr ca. 1500 Kormorane und 100 Biber geschossen. Allein mein Verein hatte im vergangenen Jahr finanzielle Aufwänden von 1500 € aufgrund Biberschäden (durchgrabene Dämme).


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn in einer hypothetischen Welt, möglichst ohne Menschen? Hätte der Otter natürliche Feinde?
> 
> Ich meine jetzt nicht den Hecht, der vielleicht mit ganz viel Glück mal ein Otterbaby erwischt, sondern einen Räuber, der wirklich Einfluss auf die Population haben könnte.



Ich würde verstärkt adulte Wölfe besetzen ... könnte klappen ...


----------



## silverfish (27. September 2022)

Wie heißt es so schön ,"wer das Eine will,muss das Andere mögen!"
Ich habe 2 Jahre direkt in einer Teichanlage gewohnt. Ich habe mehr und öfter Otter gesehen als Etliche hier zusammen.
Oder hat Einer schonmal ne Ottersippe von 7 Tieren, zwei Muttertieren und 5 Jungen frei und nicht nur einmal gesehen.
Dann kamen noch diverse Fremdrüden auf Wanderschaft dazu.
Schäden machten die Tiere zuerst in den ungesicherten Teichen und wo definitiv zu viel Fisch im Teich war.
Teichwirtschaften haben das nunmal so ansich gut gefüllt zu sein.Da haben die Otter leichtes Spiel.
Genauso wie die Schäfer ihre Tiere vorm Wolf schützen müssen, müssen die Teichwirtschafter ihre Fische schützen.
Oder sie gehen zu den zuständigen Naturbehörden und hauen mit der Faust auf den Tisch.
Aber wie immer ist man sich selten einig und die Behörden und ihre Utopiker  haben leichtes Spiel.
Habe extra das P-Wort vermieden.
Ich möchte gern wissen was der Threadersteller sich gedacht hat. Provokation oder Wortmeldungen auf Masse ??? 
Ich würd mal lieber die Forensoftware überarbeiten.

Notfalls muss man sich Hilfe holen. Bei Xobor  soll sowas ganz gut laufen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> *Übrigens waren Biber und Otter nie vom Aussterben bedroht.*


Wie bitte?? Und die Welt ist eine Kugel, die Sterne sind nur Löcher im Himmelsfirmament und die Rente ist sicher! !!
Die einzige Maßnahme, die wirklich was für die Menschheit bringen würde, wäre die sofortige und *konsequente Dezimierung von Dummköpfen*, die nicht mit tierischer natürlicher Konkurrenz klar kommen, egal ob es sich um Otter, Biber oder Wolf handelt.


----------



## buttweisser (28. September 2022)

Es gibt auch im Vogtland und im Erzgebirge Teiche, wo der Fischotter reichlich Nahrung findet. Diese Teiche werden aber nicht zu 90% leergefressen, sondern nur zu 100%. Inklusive Teichmuscheln, Krebsen usw. 

Die Besitzer der kleinen Bauernteiche freuen sich ungemein, zur Erhaltung der Fischotter beitragen zu dürfen... 

Und was Trigema betrifft, der Inhaber hat wenigstens Eier in der Hose und spricht klar die Wahrheit an. Aber das nur nebenbei.


----------



## Verstrahlt (28. September 2022)

Ich würd mich freuen wenn's hier Otter geben würd und ich die beobachten kann  
Letzte Woche war seit Monaten 1 (ein) Kormoran bei uns am Vereinsweiher... Nach einer halben Stunde Angeln kam der Revierjäger vorbei und fragt wie lange ich noch angeln wolle seine Hunde würden mir sonst alles verscheuchen... Halbe Stunde später war er wieder da und der Kormoran war Geschichte :X  .....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. September 2022)

Warum schreiben wir hier nicht auch über Nutrias, Graureiher, Kraniche, Haubentaucher, Möven, Schweinswale oder Robben...? Bis auf die Nutrias fressen alle Fisch, die Nutrias bauen wie Biber die Landschaft um. Sie gehören noch nicht einmal in unser Deutschland.. Also töten als einziger Weg...?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2022)

Weil das Thema heißt:
Zu viele Fischotter - Entnahme sinnvoll?​


----------



## nostradamus (28. September 2022)

Hi,

ganz klar, Bestand reduzieren! 

Landwirte werden weniger (Kosten, Gesetze)    ++  Bäcker werden weniger (Energiepreise)    ++    Fischer/Teichwirte geben auf --> wegen dem Otter

 Klasse! 
Das was man über den Otter hört und liest macht mir als Teichbesitzer schon angst! Ich habe seit Jahren meinen Fischbestand aufgebaut und dann kommt der Otter und macht mir den Teich leer! Danke! 

Schutzmaßnahmen
Einen hohen Zaun (im besten Fall mit Strom + schutz, damit sie sich nicht darunter durchgraben können) zu bauen kann man sich doch nicht leisten bzw. bekomme ich unter umständen nicht genehmigt. Was bleibt übrig? Eine schöne große Wiese mit 2 großen löchern.... .


----------



## Lajos1 (28. September 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wie bitte?? Und die Welt ist eine Kugel, die Sterne sind nur Löcher im Himmelsfirmament und die Rente ist sicher! !!
> Die einzige Maßnahme, die wirklich was für die Menschheit bringen würde, wäre die sofortige und *konsequente Dezimierung von Dummköpfen*, die nicht mit tierischer natürlicher Konkurrenz klar kommen, egal ob es sich um Otter, Biber oder Wolf handelt.


Hallo,

wohl schlecht geschlafen oder wie?
Ich komme sehr gut mit tierischer Konkurrenz klar, das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass Otter und Biber eben nicht vom Aussterben bedroht waren.
Durch das Fehlen von natürlichen Feinden ist es eben, nach Auswilderung, zu einer massiven Vermehrung gekommen und diese Tiere eben schon mancherorts zu einer Plage geworden sind. Bei uns in der Gegend kann man aber keine zwei Kilometer an einem Gewässer entlanggehen ohne die Spuren von Bibern zu sehen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zu viele Fischotter - Entnahme sinnvoll?


Das ist wohl klar, aber wenn wir alle Otter getötet haben, dann gibt es andere, die Fische fressen.. Also werden
für mich als Angler und Naturfreund immer welche bleiben die Fische fressen. Es sind doch wir, die Menschen, die das Ungleichgewicht geschaffen habrn


----------



## nostradamus (28. September 2022)

Du es geht nicht um alle Tiere, die einen Fisch fressen können.
Ich habe 2 fischreiher am Teich und mit ihnen lebe ich. Sie können fressen und gutbist es. Das ist Natur. 

Otter, die alles nieder machen ist doch was anderes!


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Das ist wohl klar, aber wenn wir alle Otter getötet haben,



Es ging nicht um ausrotten, sondern gezielte Entnahme von Überbeständen?


----------



## silverfish (28. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es ging nicht um ausrotten, sondern gezielte Entnahme von Überbeständen?


Das wird unter dieser Regierung nicht passieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es ging nicht um ausrotten, sondern gezielte Entnahme von Überbeständen?


Wie willst Du das garantieren? 
Ich bin ja bei Dir, aber wir Menschen haben das Ungleichgewicht geschaffen, nun wollen wir durch töten wieder eingreifen.Wäre es nicht besser der Natur ihren Freilauf zu lassen, bis sich alles wieder eingependelt hat.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> wir Menschen haben das Ungleichgewicht geschaffen, nun wollen wir durch töten wieder eingreifen.Wäre es nicht besser der Natur ihren Freilauf zu lassen, bis sich alles wieder eingependelt hat.


Genau, Menschen abschaffen, wer braucht die schon, die Natur jedenfalls nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Genau, Menschen abschaffen, wer braucht die schon!
> 
> Jürgen


Genau, das sollte man mal bedenken...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht besser der Natur ihren Freilauf zu lassen, bis sich alles wieder eingependelt hat.



Das ginge nur ohne Menschen.
Wir leben aber in einer Kulturlandschaft und hier reguliert sich nichts von selbst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wir leben aber in einer Kulturlandschaft und hier reguliert sich nichts von selbst.


Ja leider, das ist wohl richtig,aber schade....


----------



## ollidi (28. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> der Natur ihren Freilauf zu lassen, bis sich alles wieder eingependelt hat.


Welch schöner Gedankengang.   
Der Mensch greift nicht mehr in die Natur ein. Strassen, Bahngleise, Flughäfen, ... werden von der Natur zurückgeholt. Jeglicher Verkehr bricht zusammen, keine Versorgung mehr. Internet? Wozu denn noch? Geht dann bald eh nicht mehr, weil die Bäume durch die Server wachsen.
Die Überpopulation der Menschheit regelt sich von ganz alleine, weil fast niemand mehr weiß, was man aus der Natur Essen kann oder wie man ohne Werkzeug Feuer macht. 
Die Otterchen tanzen Ringelreihen mit den Füchsen und jeder nimmt nur das aus der Natur, was er zum Überleben benötigt.

Für eine gewisse Zeit würde ich das wohl mal machen wollen. Aber für immer?


----------



## Benni23 (28. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> . Bei uns in der Gegend kann man aber keine zwei Kilometer an einem Gewässer entlanggehen ohne die Spuren von Bibern zu sehen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lajos



Servus,

wir haben die hier nicht nur gefühlt beinahe in jedem Bach. Wenn ich Abends am Flüsschen sitze schwimmen in 99 % der Fälle mindestens 3 - 5 Biber (nein, nicht immer der gleiche Biber) vorbei. 
Teilweise sind manche Stellen dadurch auch nicht mehr befisch- oder überhaupt begehbar. An manchen Stellen klappt die Koexistenz, an anderen weniger wenn's im 5-Minutentakt auf der Oberfläche klatscht oder gegenüber kräftig an den Bäumen genagt wird.
Beim Aufnahmegespräche eines örtlichen Vereins wird sogar explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass man unbedingt die Bäume in Nähe des Park- bzw. Angelplatzes prüfen soll. 
Auch am großen Fluss sind an manchen Abschnitten beinahe alle größeren Bäume (Auwaldüberbleibsel) entlang des Gewässern zumindest angenagt. 
Sind halt eindeutig leider zuviele Biber. Umsetzen funktioniert hier auch nicht, da - wie gesagt - fast in jedem kleineren Rinnsal bereits Biber vorhanden sind.
Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich hab per se nichts gegen Biber aber das nimmt hier in unserer Region einfach massiv überhand.

Den Fischotter haben wir hier (süd-östliches Bayern) auch bereits an jedem Vereinsgewässer. Schäden halten sich wohl NOCH in Grenzen, aber es wird schon überlegt manche Fischarten in Zukunf ggfs. gar nicht mehr zu besetzen. 

Gruß,

Benni


----------



## rheinfischer70 (28. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genau darin liegt die Crux. Bei den wieder angesiedelten Tieren, hier speziell Biber und Otter fehlen die natürlichen Feinde, welche für eine gewisse Dezimierung sorgen. Es läuft halt nicht einfach so da mal welche auszusetzen und alles wird wieder gut - nein das läuft eben aus dem Ruder, siehe Biber welche mancherorts ja schon zu einer Plage geworden sind. Man kann nicht einfach Tiere aussetzen und glauben es wird alles wieder so wie vor 200/300 Jahren, das läuft nicht und ist auch zu kurz gesprungen. Der Lebensraum von damals existiert längst nicht mehr. Übrigens waren Biber und Otter nie vom Aussterben bedroht.
> 
> ...


Hallo Lajos,
Otter brauchen keine natürlichen Feinde, da diese revierbildend sind und Ihre Reviere verteidigen. Daher wird ein Otter auch nicht so viel Schaden anrichten, wie der Kormoran, der als Wandergast die Gewässer plündert und dann wegzieht.
Der Otter lebt in und von seinem Revier und je geringer das Nahrungsangebot, desto größer die verteidigten Reviere.
Ein positiver Nebeneffekt ist auch, dass der Otter Bisams, Nutrias und gegebenenfalls Kormorane vertilgt und in seinem Revier kurz hält.

Daher wird dieser auch ohne natürliche Feinde niemals in großen Stückzahlen auftauchen.
Natürlich ist das für eine Fischzucht ein Drama. Aber Fischzuchten sind nichts natürliches und müssen daher besonders geschützt werden. Wenn es starke lokale Populationen gibt, sollten diese eher zur Auswilderung in geeignete otterfreie Gebiete verwendet werden.


Hier einige Auszüge aus: https://www.jagdverband.de/zahlen-fakten/tiersteckbriefe/fischotter-lutra-lutra

Fischotter leben oft einzelgängerisch, jüngere gesellig bzw. in Familienverbänden. Überwiegend sind die Otter nachtaktiv und unternehmen ausgedehnte Beutezüge in ihren kilometerlangen Revieren, die teilweise auch über Land führen.
Reviergrößen variieren  zwischen 18 und 40 Kilometer entlang der Gewässerläufe. Etwa alle 1000 Meter braucht der Fischotter einen Unterschlupf, zum Beispiel unter den Wurzeln alter Bäume oder in dichten Weiden- und Erlenbüschen direkt am Ufer. In diesen Verstecken verschläft er den Tag.
Bestand​
Heutzutage nur noch 1-2- Prozent der ursprünglichen Bestände


----------



## Taxidermist (28. September 2022)

Das Problem ist, wir werden von romantisierten, naiven Schützer Menschen regiert.
Ich sehe das nicht, nicht mal in Bayern, das der immer noch bedrohte Fischotter jagdbar wird.
Guckt euch nur mal diese süßen Knopfaugen an!
Als bedroht gilt dieser noch solange er Deutschland nicht flächendeckend besiedelt hat, gleiches gilt für den Wolf.
Hochsicherheitstrakte für Weidetiere sind ja inzwischen Normalität, samt Kötern die noch gefährlicher sind als der böse Wolf, warum also nicht auch für Fischteiche?
Und diejenigen, welche sich dies nicht leisten können, oder wollen, fallen halt hinten runter.
Schließlich können wir ja auch Lammfleisch aus Neuseeland importieren und Fische aus, wer weiß wo.
Mal sehen wie lange noch?

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (28. September 2022)

Wir haben hier in MSE schon immer Otter. Probleme mit Ottern, noch nie was von gehört. 
Als der Biber hier wieder auftauchte gab es erst Mal einen großen Überbestand, kaum ein Baum in Gewässernähe der nicht angenagt war. Alle 300-400m eine Biberburg. Der Bestand hat sich aber in den letzten 15 Jahren stabilisiert, von Überbestand kein Rede mehr. Das gleiche gilt auch für Marderhund und Mink. 
Was will ich damit sagen? 
Wenn eine Art in einem Gebiet neu auftaucht gibt es erst mal einen Überbestand, der sich mit der Zeit aber von alleine reguliert. Duch Entnahme, Abschuss und der gleichen, wird die Zeit der Selbstregulierung nur verlängert.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. September 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Duch Entnahme, Abschuss und der gleichen, wird die Zeit der Selbstregulierung nur verlängert.


Damit hast du recht, dies gilt sogar als erwiesen.



zokker schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt auch für Marderhund und Mink.


Seltsam finde ich, das du zwei invasive Arten gleich mit in deine Überlegung einbeziehst?
Der Marderhund aus dem Osten zugewandert, kommt ursprünglich aus Sibirien und dem Asiatischen, ist der absolute Killer für alle Bodenbrüter, ähnlich dem Waschbär.
Der Mink und hier ist es wahrscheinlich der Amerikanische welcher gemeint ist, hat sich nach der Wende besonders im Osten stark verbreitet, weil aus Pelztierhaltung entlassen, oder entflohen.
Dieser verdrängt den Europäischen Mink ebenso, wie den Iltis, der sich da nicht durchsetzen kann, weil dieser etwa ein Drittel kleiner ist, aber den gleichen Lebensraum besetzt.
Fakt ist, beide Arten haben bei uns mal gar nichts zu suchen, sind auch sicher keine Bereicherung unserer Natur!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. September 2022)

Lebe hier im Wald, und muss damit klar kommen, das meine Hühner immer mal dem Fuchs, Frettchen oder Wiesel als Opfer dienen. Soll ich die jetzt gezielt töten?
Ich hab nicht wirklich etwas dagegen Tiere aus der Natur zu entnehmen. Wie könnte ich das als Angler auch. Ich bleibe aber bei meiner Meinung;  der Mensch hat dieses Ungleichgewicht geschaffen, nun sollte er auch damit leben, wenn das nur noch über die Entnahme der Tiere geht, dann haben wir mal wieder versagt...Professor, ich gönne Dir jeden Fisch, auch wenn damit Geld gemacht wird. Aber wir sind weit davon entfernt das Tierwohl zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. September 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Wir haben hier in MSE schon immer Otter. Probleme mit Ottern, noch nie was von gehört.
> Als der Biber hier wieder auftauchte gab es erst Mal einen großen Überbestand, kaum ein Baum in Gewässernähe der nicht angenagt war. Alle 300-400m eine Biberburg. Der Bestand hat sich aber in den letzten 15 Jahren stabilisiert, von Überbestand kein Rede mehr. Das gleiche gilt auch für Marderhund und Mink.
> Was will ich damit sagen?
> Wenn eine Art in einem Gebiet neu auftaucht gibt es erst mal einen Überbestand, der sich mit der Zeit aber von alleine reguliert. Duch Entnahme, Abschuss und der gleichen, wird die Zeit der Selbstregulierung nur verlängert.



Einwohner pro km2 in Bayern: 190. Einwohner pro km2 Meck-Pomm: 70.
Man darf hier nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Die Natur hat in Bayern, genau wie in BW und anderen Bundesländern, erheblich weniger Raum zur natürlichen Ausbreitung wie beispielsweise in Meck-Pomm. Die landwirtschaftliche Bewirtschaftung findet in Bayern aufgrund der zur Verfügung stehenden Fläche erheblich mehr intensiviert statt. Karpfenzucht bedeutet hier 10.000 Fische pro Hektar. Es geht um Arbeitsplätze, Steuereinnahmen usw., weshalb sich die Politik auch sehr schnell einschaltet. Eine kommerzeille Teichwirtschaft bekommt hier sehr zügig eine Abschusserlaubnis für Biber, wenn Schäden absehbar sind. Beim Otter ist diese Situation noch verschärfter, weil er direkt ganze Anlagen plattmacht.

Der Konflikt zwischen Mensch und Natur eskaliert halt insbesondere in Ballungsgebieten. Allein der Landkreis, in dem ich lebe (Erlangen/Höchstadt) geht in den kommenden 10 Jahren von einer weiteren Zuwanderung von 300.000 Leuten aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> ..Professor, ich gönne Dir jeden Fisch, auch wenn damit Geld gemacht wird.




Mit meinen Fischen wird kein Geld gemacht.



arjey schrieb:


> Soll ich die jetzt gezielt töten?



Nur wenn es zu viele werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. September 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Hallo Lajos,
> Otter brauchen keine natürlichen Feinde, da diese revierbildend sind und Ihre Reviere verteidigen. Daher wird ein Otter auch nicht so viel Schaden anrichten, wie der Kormoran, der als Wandergast die Gewässer plündert und dann wegzieht.
> Der Otter lebt in und von seinem Revier und je geringer das Nahrungsangebot, desto größer die verteidigten Reviere.
> Ein positiver Nebeneffekt ist auch, dass der Otter Bisams, Nutrias und gegebenenfalls Kormorane vertilgt und in seinem Revier kurz hält.
> ...


Hallo,

nur haben wir hier halt in Mittel- und Oberfranken sowie der Oberpfalz in Nordbayern eines der größten Fischzuchtgebiete von Mitteleuropa. Ein gedeckter Tisch für die Fischotter und entsprechend dem riesigen Nahrungsangebot entwickelte sich auch die Population an tausenden von Fischteichen.


Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> eines der größten Fischzuchtgebiete von Mitteleuropa



Genau das hält ja die Population der Otter künstlich hoch und deshalb muss man dann auch welche entnehmen. Ist ja keine "natürliche" Bestandsdichte.
Wenn es zB Ratten sind, die sich durch menschliches "Zufüttern" massenhaft vermehren, mault komischweise niemand rum wenn man die entfernt......


----------



## Lajos1 (28. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau das hält ja die Population der Otter künstlich hoch und deshalb muss man dann auch welche entnehmen. Ist ja keine "natürliche" Bestandsdichte.


Hallo,

ja, ist eh klar. Nur begreifen das die Pseudo-Naturschützer nicht  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## zokker (28. September 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es geht um Arbeitsplätze, Steuereinnahmen usw.,


Oh ja natürlich ... das geht auf jeden Fall vor ... 




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Konflikt zwischen Mensch und Natur eskaliert



Da ist die Krönung der Schöpfung und die blöde Natur. 
Das ist kein Konflikt, das ist alles selbst verschuldet.





Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Einwohner pro km2 in Bayern: 190. Einwohner pro km2


Das nenne ich mal Überpopulation.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. September 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Oh ja natürlich ... das geht auf jeden Fall vor ...



Was Vorrang hat, entscheidet die Bevölkerung und dazu gibt es hier halt eine recht eindeutige Meinungslage. Und die Lokalpolitiker möchten gern wiedergewählt werden.



zokker schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal Überpopulation.



Ist halt wie in vielen Industrie-Gegenden: Junge, gut ausgebildete Leute zieht es dort hin, wo gutes Geld zu verdienen ist. Mir wurde vor zwei Wochen von einem Bürgermeister gesagt, dass es 96 Bewerber auf eine gerade frei werdende Zahnarztpraxis gab. Wo ich her komme (Oberlausitz) ist der Hausarzt meiner Mutter gerade 78 geworden. Kein Nachfolger in Sicht ...


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. September 2022)

Kann man innerhalb einer eingezäunten Fischzucht nicht 1, 2 "Hofhunde" halten? 
Das sollte doch einen Otter abschrecken!? 

Mein Onkel hatte einen Zwinger auf seinem Bauernhof, da war ein recht scharfer Jagdhund drin. 
Der wurde regelmäßig auf dem Hof laufen gelassen... hab ' da noch 3 Narben am Unterarm von


----------



## BerndH (28. September 2022)

Alles schreit nach Tierwohl, kurzen Transportwegen, und Lebensmitteln die Naturnah gezüchtet werden. 

Und dann sollen Otter ganze Teiche leerfressen?
Ich arbeite in einem Betrieb mit 70 Hektar Wasserfläche. Wie soll man das einzäunen?
Wer soll das bezahlen? Geschweige denn das man das genehmigt bekommt. 

Wir waren vor 2 Monaten zum Betriebsausflug bei einem Betrieb in der Oberpfalz. Dort waren wir auch an einer Teichanlage. Dort gibt es keinen Frosch,  und auch keine Wasservögel mehr. An den Weihern ist es Totenstill.

Es müssten Schutzgebiete ausgewiesen werden. Da drin können Otter, Wolf, Biber und sonstige Tiere ungestört leben. Alles was die Nase raussteckt und schaden anrichtet, muss reguliert werden.


----------



## nostradamus (28. September 2022)

BerndH schrieb:


> Alles schreit nach Tierwohl, kurzen Transportwegen, und Lebensmitteln die Naturnah gezüchtet werden.
> 
> Und dann sollen Otter ganze Teiche leerfressen?
> Ich arbeite in einem Betrieb mit 70 Hektar Wasserfläche. Wie soll man das einzäunen?
> ...



danke Bernd, für deinen Beitrag!


----------



## MarkusZ (28. September 2022)

BerndH schrieb:


> Geschweige denn das man das genehmigt bekommt.


Das ist ja die Crux!

Viele Teiche sind so "natürlich", dass sie aus Naturschutzgründen etc. gar nicht eingezäunt werden dürfen.

Und wenn,  dann bräuchte es mindestens 0,5 m tief versenkte Elektrozäune als Untergrabschutz die auch gepflegt und gewartet werden müssten.

Mal üblerlegen was ein lfd. m solcher Einzäunung kostet.

Das kann kaum ein Vollerwerbsbetrieb stemmen, geschweige denn die vielen Nebenerwerbler.

Wenn  NABU und sonstige Otterfreunde das mit ihren Spendeneinnahmen finanzieren würden. sähe das schon anders aus.

Solche Meldungen lese ich Angler äußert ungern.


In nur einer Nacht: 1.189 Bachforellen getötet


----------



## nostradamus (28. September 2022)

Wie bereits vorne geschrieben, bedeutet der Otter den UNTERGANG der Teichwirtschaft in den Gebieten! 

Brot, Fisch und Weizen werden zum Luxusgut! 

An zwei sachen kann man wenig ändern, aber am Otter schon!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Kann man innerhalb einer eingezäunten Fischzucht nicht 1, 2 "Hofhunde" halten?
> Das sollte doch einen Otter abschrecken!?
> 
> Mein Onkel hatte einen Zwinger auf seinem Bauernhof, da war ein recht scharfer Jagdhund drin.
> Der wurde regelmäßig auf dem Hof laufen gelassen... hab ' da noch 3 Narben am Unterarm von



Interessanter Punkt. In Bayern gilt das Recht auf freien Zutritt zu Wald, Wiesen und Gewässern (https://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayNatSchG-27). Die Teiche dürfen nicht eingezäunt werden. Wenn sich z.B. am Abend eine Truppe Jugendlicher mit einem Fass Bier an einen Angelteich meines Vereins setzt, darf ich sie nicht "verscheuchen", sonst können die die Polizei holen, obwohl der Teich unserem Verein gehört.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. September 2022)

Energie zum Verbrauch, Treibstoff wurden doch auch teu(r) er. 
"mein" Supermarkt hat Preise für normales Fleisch und Fisch bereits unauffällig erhöht.

Wenn ich für ein kleines Vollkornbrötchen 1,10 Euro bezahlen muss, statt 85 Cent, dann kaufe ich es nicht mehr. Irgendwann is auch Schluss.
Ich hatte seinerzeit schon den Beschluss kritisch gesehen, ganz auf Atomkraft zu verzichten.
Und jetzt wird man aufgrund der "Lage" voll abkassiert bzw. Ruiniert!
Wie soll das Alles bezahlt werden, ich spare doch schon!!!
Wenn das meine Teichanlage wäre, würde ich den Konkurrenten versuchen, zur "Strecke" zu bringen!
Es wird schwieriger, so muss man sich m. M. nach von übertriebenen Naturschutz abwenden.
. orona, .. tin, das K. ima kneifen uns gerade mächtig in den Arxx.
Das Klima wird rauer...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Kann man innerhalb einer eingezäunten Fischzucht nicht 1, 2 "Hofhunde" halten?
> Das sollte doch einen Otter abschrecken!?


Romantische Vorstellung  . Fischzuchten funktionieren leider nicht anders als die Landwirtschaft, wachsen oder sterben, aufgrund der Art wie Subventionen verteilt werden.
Der Laden wo ich mal malocht habe, hatte natürlich auch ein "Betriebsgelände". Dort befanden sich aber nur die Hälterungen, Gebäude für Verwaltung, Versand, Equipment usw. und halt ein paar Show ähh Schauteiche.
Die große Masse der Gewässer zum Abwachsen verteilten sich grob gesagt über dreiviertel Bayerns. Damals gabs noch Grenzen, durchaus möglich das die heute auch in Thüringen oder Tschechien Gewässer pachten.
Könnte also schwierig werden mit den 1,2 Hofhunden


----------



## angler1996 (28. September 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Romantische Vorstellung  . Fischzuchten funktionieren leider nicht anders als die Landwirtschaft, wachsen oder sterben, aufgrund der Art wie Subventionen verteilt werden.
> Der Laden wo ich mal malocht habe, hatte natürlich auch ein "Betriebsgelände". Dort befanden sich aber nur die Hälterungen, Gebäude für Verwaltung, Versand, Equipment usw. und halt ein paar Show ähh Schauteiche.
> Die große Masse der Gewässer zum Abwachsen verteilten sich grob gesagt über dreiviertel Bayerns. Damals gabs noch Grenzen, durchaus möglich das die heute auch in Thüringen oder Tschechien Gewässer pachten.
> Könnte also schwierig werden mit den 1,2 Hofhunden


der Teich, indem die Moritzburg steht , stelle ich mir Zaun und paar Hunden vor, äh ja


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit meinen Fischen wird kein Geld gemacht


Dann brauchst Du Dir doch auch keine Gedanken zu machen daß die Otter Fische entnehmen, , bei mir sind Kormorane immer Tagesgeschäft, sie (scheißen immer) die Bäume zu und sind immer Plagegeister. Ich bin trotzdem  dagegen sie zu entnehmen.


----------



## Floma (28. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Außerdem können bei uns im Süden Windräder nicht so effizient betrieben werden wie im Norden, da wir hier nur etwa die Hälfte Wind wie im Norden der Republik haben und die Hälfte Wind, welche an einem Windrad anliegt bedeutet nicht die Hälfte Strom, sondern nur ein Achtel. Oder anders herum gesagt, für den Ertrag eines norddeutschen Windrades müssen wir hier deren acht bauen. Bei Photovoltaik sind wir allerdings führend.


Sicher nicht ontopic, allerdings "huch". v hoch 3 - alles Richtung. Das hatte ich überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm und hätte intuitiv etwas von vierfach schwadroniert. Damit sind Berechnung, die auf Durchschnittswerten basieren, ebenfalls für die Tonne, da die nutzbaren Spitzen den Gesamtertrag dominieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. September 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> stelle ich mir Zaun und paar Hunden vor, äh ja


Das geht, meine Hunde sorgen schon dafür, daß sich Enten, Kormorane, Reiher usw, nicht wirklich groß verbreiten, leider lebe ich in einer Natur die noch halbwegs in Ordnung ist,


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. September 2022)

Wollen wir das Alle wirklich? Eine regulierte Natur???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. September 2022)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. September 2022)

?


----------



## angler1996 (28. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Das geht, meine Hunde sorgen schon dafür, daß sich Enten, Kormorane, Reiher usw, nicht wirklich groß verbreiten, leider lebe ich in einer Natur die noch halbwegs in Ordnung ist,


Zu schreiben, das geht unter sehr engen Bedingungen ist tendenziell und verschleiert nur zu sagen : es geht nicht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. September 2022)

0@


angler1996 schrieb:


> Zu schreiben, das geht unter sehr engen Bedingungen ist tendenziell und verschleiert nur zu sagen : es geht nicht


Ich glaube daran das es geht...


----------



## Astacus74 (28. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wir leben aber in einer Kulturlandschaft und hier reguliert sich nichts von selbst.



So ist das nun mal und nicht erst seit gestern und wie schon geschrieben von alleine wird sich nichts einpendeln selbst wenn die Weltbevölkerung um min. die Hälfte reduziert würde, würd das nicht klappen.

Solange die Bestände stabil sind und darüber hinaus sollte man über gezielte Entnahme nicht nur nachdenken,
bei mir sind nur vereinzelte Otter anzutreffen (keine Probleme) aber anderswo schaut es ganz anders aus.


Gruß Frank

Ps. vielleicht könnte man auch umsiedeln???


----------



## phobos (29. September 2022)

Hab ja auch das Glück mit den mistviechern in doppelter Hinsicht... einmal am angelgewässer wo seit ca. 5 Jahren, bzw hab ich das erste mal einen gesehen, die sich hier ziemlich ausbreiten. Man merkt das massiv am Fischbestand, hatte heuer zum ersten Mal keine Beifänge mehr beim Aal angeln ausser 5 oder 6 kleine Waller. Ging Jahr für Jahr zurück. Hatte sonst durch die Bank so ziemlich alles dabei, Aitel haben zum Teil echt genervt auf Grundeln und dieses Jahr kein einziges. Am Anfang hatten es die vom Verein gar nicht geglaubt, dass die da sind waren anscheinend nur an "meinem" platz (etwas abseits und wenig angler war ein guter Platz..). Dieses Jahr hab ich nicht mal einen gesehen, haben sich auf die Strecke verteilt was ich gehört hab, und auch schon die scheu verloren..

Dann haben wir auch Forellenteiche, so dermaßen abseits vom Schuss, hätte nie gedacht dass das mal ein Problem wird. Letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal einer da gewesen. Hat sich still und heimlich so 600-700 Satzforellen geholt. Hat man anfangs nicht gemerkt war eine längere Regenphase, Wasser etwas trübe, Vater hat sich nur gewundert weil am Einlauf paar mal ein Rohr runter war, ist hier wieder raus.... war kein einziger toter Fisch oder Rest sichtbar..
Der nächste Fluss (Rott) ist ca. 5km Luftlinie entfernt, Wasserlauf dahin mindestens 10km. Wir sind nahe der Quelle das ist zu Anfang ein größerer Graben, so halbes 100 kg-rohr Wasser im Schnitt, mitten im Wald...

Kommen einmal aus dem bayrischen Wald, da war eine Population und übern Inn aus Österreich, dazu auch das hier wo das enden kann





Das Problem ist diese zwanghafte "Renaturierung " meist von Stadtmenschen, die halt gerne so Tiere sehen aber nicht mit den Folgen leben  müssen. Würde da gerne einen sehen wenn er nachts allein auf Bär oder Wolf trifft..
Genau so ist es mit dem Otter, der mag zwar putzig aussehen, aber das was die Fischreiher übrig gelassen haben in dem Bach zu unseren weiher wird dem nicht entgangen sein... inklusive allem anderen was da unterwegs war...
Zum Teil ist es ja nicht mal mehr natürliche Verbreitung, die werden von so "Schützern" ausgesetzt, da tauchen teilweise otter plötzlich auf ohne scheu vor Menschen...

In unseren Gefilden funktioniert das nicht mehr, weil das eben nicht mehr natürlich ist...und der Top predator ist seit einigen 10000 Jahren ohnehin der Mensch nicht Wolf oder sonstiges..


----------



## Taxidermist (29. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> leider lebe ich in einer Natur die noch halbwegs in Ordnung ist


Jo, kann man gleich erkennen, an dem eingedeichten und begradigten Fluss wo du da stehst.

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (29. September 2022)

Ja, da hast Du recht, ich schäme mich auch wirklich, das ich am DEK wohne, die Natur hier ist deshalb kaum zu ertragen


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jo, kann man gleich erkennen, an dem eingedeichten und begradigten Fluss wo du da stehst.


Ich bekomme auch immer Ärger mit den Jägern, weil meine Hunde ab und zu die Kormorane vertreiben. Ein Käpitan hat die Brücke im Hintergrund zerstört, damit ich nun etwas mehr Aufwand treiben muß um dort spazieren zu gehen. Mich stört es auch, daß man mit dem Bau des DEK 1899 so viele Bäume gepflanzt hat. Da sitzen so viele Kormorane drauf, ich würde die Bäume ja fällen, aber dann kommen nicht mehr genug Touristen aus Pulheim


----------



## Taxidermist (29. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> meine Hunde sorgen schon dafür, daß sich Enten, Kormorane, Reiher usw, nicht wirklich groß verbreiten,





arjey schrieb:


> Ich bekomme auch immer Ärger mit den Jägern, weil meine Hunde ab und zu die Kormorane vertreiben


Deine Meute, offensichtlich voller Stolz, auf die Tierwelt los zu lassen spricht auch für sich.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, du bist richtig beliebt in deiner Umgebung!
Da muss man sich nicht wundern, warum Hundehalter, oder sollte man in deinem Fall eher Animal Hoarder sagen, einen schlechten Ruf haben.

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (29. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da muss man sich nicht wundern, warum Hundehalter, oder sollte man in deinem Fall Animal Horder sagen, einen schlechten Ruf haben.


Das nennt man hier Tierschutz, und ich habe als Pflegestelle hier einen guten Namen, währen der Brut und Setzzeit sind meine an der Leine. Gerade Du müsstest doch Spaß daran haben, wenn manchmal ein Kormoran vertrieben wird. Es gibt leider Menschen die für den Umgang mit Tieren keine Skrupel haben, und gerade während der Urlaubszeit immer wieder Tiere aussetzen und sie auf Rastplätzen oder im Wald anbinden. Ich verstehe nicht was Du für Probleme hast. Aber ich bin sicher, auch dafür gibt es Hilfe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (29. September 2022)

Otter-Spotter folgen Fährten des Wassertiers – ems TV
					

Meppen: Wer mit offenen Augen durch die Natur geht, entdeckt oft Spuren von Ottern und anderen Tieren. Wer diese Spuren nicht sicher zuordnen kann, dies aber lernen möchte, kann am Spurensucher-Seminar des Vereins Aktion Fischotterschutz e. V. teilnehmen. In Unterstützung mit der...




					www.emstv.de
				




Wenn Du mal etwas sinnvolles tun möchtest


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (29. September 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Zu schreiben, das geht unter sehr engen Bedingungen ist tendenziell und verschleiert nur zu sagen : es geht nicht


Du, sorry, das war sarkastisch gemeint. Natürlich können wir die Probleme nicht mehr verschleiern, die der Mensch mit seinem Eingreifen in die Natur verursacht hat. Und ich kann die verstehen, die regional damit leben müssen und deshalb eine Entnahme fordern. Aber muss es immer daß töten sein?


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. September 2022)

Taxidermist und arjey... 

Hört auf Euch fies zu kabbeln, Leben is zu kurz. 


R. S.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (29. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es ging nicht um ausrotten, sondern gezielte Entnahme von Überbeständen?


Das würde auch nicht funktionieren, in der Natur würden frei gewordene Reviere recht schnell wieder besetzt und es bliebe beim dauerhaften abschießen. Es ist zwar jetzt nicht ein passendes Beispiel, aber die großen Städte haben Jahrzehnte lang versucht Tauben loszuwerden, Drähte an Balkonen, Statuen und Brücken mit Gift und Chemikalien die deren Füße verkümmern ließen. Alles mit Steuergeldern oder privat finanziert Dann hat man gemerkt, daß die Tauben sogar mehr wurden. Nun ist man teilweise dazu übergegangen, außerhalb der Städte, sogenannte Taubenhotels einzurichten, in denen sich die Vögel richtig Wohlfühlen, gefüttert werden und auch vor Fressfeinden geschützt sind.
Die Population in den Städten ist spürbar zurück gegangen.
Vielleicht gibt es da für Otter eine ähnliche Möglichkeit?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (29. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hört auf Euch fies zu kabbeln, Leben is zu kurz.


Ja, ich habe ihn auf ignorieren gesetzt , auch wenn es gerade angefangen hat Spaß zu machen. Popkorn und Bier habe ich auch schon zurück  gestellt


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. September 2022)

Ich sach mal so... 

Man kann ja total unterschiedliche Positionen haben, nur "persönlich" werden stört mich. 

Egal... Peace


----------



## Mikesch (29. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> ... Die Population in den Städten ist spürbar zurück gegangen.


Die wurden eher mit "Antibabypillen" gefüttert.

On Topic zur Info, falls es noch nicht gepostet wurde.


			https://lfvbayern.de/download/fischotter-in-bayern?ind=1663766850492&filename=LFV_Fachbroschuere_Fischotter_DIN_A4_220912_ONLINE.pdf&wpdmdl=3819&refresh=6332d1a9b7c4b1664274857


----------



## silverfish (29. September 2022)

Arjey  wann willst Du Dich mit dem Fliegenfischen befassen ?  
Bei Deiner Forumpräsenz und der Zeit mit der Hundemeute?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> wohl schlecht geschlafen oder wie?
> Ich komme sehr gut mit tierischer Konkurrenz klar, das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass Otter und Biber eben nicht vom Aussterben bedroht waren.


Du hast wohl viel zu lange geschlafen?
Wenn Otter und Biber nicht vom Austerben bedroht waren, warum habe beide Arten denn seit langer Zeit den Weg auf die "Rote Liste" in eigentlich allen Bundesländern gefunden?
Wer den Gefährdungsstatus beider Arten (Otter noch stärker als  Biber) verpasst hat oder sogar leugnet, hat nicht nur den Schuß verpasst sondern sogar eine ganze Gewehrsalve!


----------



## silverfish (29. September 2022)

Na na. Wer wird denn gleich hysterisch ?
Prima geklappt mit dem Thread.
Die Redaktion haut ein provokatorisches Thema raus und die User kloppen sich. Die braven Mods dürfen dann schlichten oder löschen.
Wundert mich nicht. Hatte vor etlichen Jahren ein Telefongespräch mit einer Redaktionsdiva. Boah, hat DIE mich angegiftet.


----------



## thanatos (30. September 2022)

Egal wie wir uns hier fetzen - wir hatten ( hier im Osten ) eine gut ausgewogene Natur , weil
wir auch eine Jägerschaft hatten die das verträgliche Mass gehalten haben und dann kamen die Schützer
und Regierungen die wegen der Wählerstimmen ihnen recht gaben und so hat sich die Natur eben 
geändert , leider nicht zum Guten , dabei kann es doch nicht schwer sein einzuschätzen wie viele 
Tiere einer Spezies erträglich sind , bei Wildschweinen klappt es doch auch .
Wenn sich hier ein paar Ottern ansiedeln würden ich glaube kaum das sie in unseren Gewässern 
Schaden anrichten würden , die Kormorane tun es hier auch nicht ausser die totgeschissenen Schlafbäume und was das Geklage der Teichwirtschaften angeht - ich muß meine 
Hühner auch einzäunen sonst holt sie der Fuchs .


----------



## Lajos1 (30. September 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Du hast wohl viel zu lange geschlafen?
> Wenn Otter und Biber nicht vom Austerben bedroht waren, warum habe beide Arten denn seit langer Zeit den Weg auf die "Rote Liste" in eigentlich allen Bundesländern gefunden?
> Wer den Gefährdungsstatus beider Arten (Otter noch stärker als  Biber) verpasst hat oder sogar leugnet, hat nicht nur den Schuß verpasst sondern sogar eine ganze Gewehrsalve!


Hallo,

mal ganz einfach erklärt: als Art waren die niemals vom Aussterben bedroht, dass sie bei uns sehr selten waren hat aber damit erstmal nichts zu tun.
In anderen Gebieten waren sie dagegen durchaus in normalen Populationen vertreten. Mal über den Tellerrand schauen hilft da ungemein.
Aus der Tatsache, dass Tiere bei uns auf der "Roten Liste" stehen, kann man nicht automatisch ableiten, dass die Art generell vom Aussterben bedroht ist.
Beispiel: in dem Tal in Österreich, in welches ich seit 35 Jahren zum Fischen hinfahre gibt es ein starkes Vorkommen der bei uns (in Deutschland) vom Aussterben bedrohten Würfelnatter. Dort kann ich allein beim Fischen, ohne dass ich nach denen speziell suche, jeden Tag aber mehrere sehen.
Dass der Otter in den nordbayerischen Fischzuchtanlagen seit Jahren aufgrund des dortigen "Nahrungsangebots" großen Schaden anrichtet und sich natürlich auch über Gebühr vermehrt ist dort eben ein großes Problem. Dass der Biber aufgrund ungebremster und ungezügelter Vermehrung (er hat ja keine natürlich Feinde mehr) mittlerweile bei uns seit Jahren zur Landplage geworden ist ist bekannt. 
Wenn man Tiere aussetzt muss man sich auch über die Folgen klar sein und die Welt, in welcher Biber (damals mit natürlichen Feinden) existiert haben gibt es, bei uns, längst nicht mehr. Ich habe nichts gegen Otter und Biber, im Gegenteil, gehöre aber auch nicht zu den Träumern, welche Tiere ungezügelt in Lebensräume aussetzen, welche mit ihren ursprünglichen Gefilden nicht mehr viel zu tun haben.
Ein weiteres unsinniges Beispiel waren da in Österreich, vor so rund 25 Jahren die sogenannten "Ötscherbären". Der Ötscher ist der letzte, knapp 2000 Meter hohe Berg in den Ausläufern der Ostalpen. Dort, in dem Gebiet, wurden damals etwa 8 Bären ausgewildert, nur hat halt das Gebiet dort heute eine zehnfach höhere Bevölkerungsdichte als zu der Zeit, als es da noch die letzten wilden Bären gab, auch gab es damals noch keine Autos. Was passierte? In den nächsten vier Jahren wurden sechs der Bären bei Verkehrsunfällen getötet bzw. so schwer verletzt, dass sie getötet werden mussten. Die beiden anderen verschwanden auf Nimmerwiedersehen. Da wurde vom Abwandern geredet oder auch gemunkelt, dass eine Kugel da das Ende herbeigeführt hätte.
Was ich damit sagen will; es ist ganz einfach zu kurz gesprungen, wenn man meint, man kann Tiere einfach auswildern und es wird alles wieder so wie früher. 
Das läuft nicht und genau so wie die Ötscherbären in Österreich sind die Wölfe bei uns vielerorts (es gibt schon noch einige, wenige Gegenden, in welchen der Lebensraum da ist) ganz einfach arme Säue.
Wer den Biber bei uns noch für gefährdet hält, lebt gedanklich noch vor vielen Jahrzehnten oder hat halt keine Ahnung.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## silverfish (30. September 2022)

_Das ist die ungeschminkte Wahrheit Lajos !
Einer meiner Lieblingssprüche ist:"Wir Angler waren schon Naturschützer,als man mit den GRÜNEN noch die Förster meinte!"
Die oft nicht nachvollziehbaren Bolzen ,welche dieses grüne Traumgewächs raushaut sind sowas von realitätsfremd.
Und manch Symphatiesant ,auch in der Anglerschaft wird die verfehlten Massnahmen noch bitter zu spüren bekommen.
Ich denke noch über die Posse nach, wo Grüne wirklich die Umbenennung der Ortschaft "Fischen" im Allgäu in "Wandern" forderten._


----------



## Taxidermist (30. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ich denke noch über die Posse nach, wo Grüne wirklich die Umbenennung der Ortschaft "Fischen" im Allgäu in "Wandern" forderten.


Auch wenn es für dich wohl das Gleiche ist, das war PETA.

Jürgen


----------



## silverfish (30. September 2022)

Da hast Du recht! 
Ist alles eine Sosse.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. September 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Egal wie wir uns hier fetzen - wir hatten ( hier im Osten ) eine gut ausgewogene Natur , weil
> wir auch eine Jägerschaft hatten die das verträgliche Mass gehalten haben und dann kamen die Schützer
> und Regierungen die wegen der Wählerstimmen ihnen recht gaben und so hat sich die Natur eben
> geändert , leider nicht zum Guten , dabei kann es doch nicht schwer sein einzuschätzen wie viele
> ...


Hallo,

grundsätzlich hast Du recht. Nur ist das mit dem Einzäunen der Teiche kaum machbar. Erstens darf man bei uns nicht so einfach einen Zaun erstellen, dies unterliegt nämlich den Bauordnungsvorschriften und ist ohne Genehmigung sogar strafbar (betrifft jetzt natürlich nicht den Hühnerstall im Garten ). Zweitens handelt es ich da meist schon um sehr große Anlagen und das wäre sehr sehr teuer.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. September 2022)

_Edit by Mod!

Schreib deinen Beitrag nochmal neu und bleibe ausschließlich bei den Fakten!
Mehr oder weniger unterschwellige Beleidigungen sind hier unerwünscht!_


----------



## Bertone (30. September 2022)

Dort liegt der Hase im Pfeffer.

DOI: 10.1073/pnas.1711842115 bzw.








						The biomass distribution on Earth - PubMed
					

A census of the biomass on Earth is key for understanding the structure and dynamics of the biosphere. However, a global, quantitative view of how the biomass of different taxa compare with one another is still lacking. Here, we assemble the overall biomass composition of the biosphere...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



Wenn sich eine Spezies (homo sapiens) über Gebühr breit macht, bleibt natürlich kein Platz mehr für den Rest. Zur Beruhigung: das wird der selbst ernannten Krone der Schöpfung noch ordentlich auf die Füsse fallen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (30. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Arjey wann willst Du Dich mit dem Fliegenfischen befassen ?
> Bei Deiner Forumpräsenz und der Zeit mit der Hundemeute?


Naja, dann will ich Deinen Wissensdurst mal stillen. Die Menge der Hunde, die ich zur Pflege habe, reduziert sich mit jeder erfolgreichen Vermittlung. Die Neuzugänge lassen nach den Sommerferien immer deutlich nach, und die Tierheime haben wieder etwas mehr freie Plätze. Meine beiden eigenen Hunde fahren immer mit zum Angeln und liegen schön brav am Stuhl. 
Meine aktuelle Präsents hier im Board hat mit einer aktuellen Nierenerkrankung zu tun, die mich für eine Zeit an die Dialyse gebracht hat. 3–4 Stunden bis zu 4 X die Woche. Du darfst dich also freuen, das wird bald wieder weniger, dann bin wieder am Wasser. 
Bei meinen Fragen zum Fliegenfischen ging es mir erstmal nur um Informationen, und die bekommt man halt am besten hier. Und sollte ich mich dazu entscheiden, dann finde ich bestimmt auch die Zeit um erstmal zu üben.


----------



## silverfish (30. September 2022)

Gute Besserung und baldige Angeltage !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (30. September 2022)

Danke Dir


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (30. September 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Die wurden eher mit "Antibabypillen" gefüttert.


Vielleicht gibt es das auch in irgendeiner Form für Otter. Ist aber wohl für die Pharmaunternehmen nicht lukrativ genug, und die Teichwirte haben keine Lobby in der Politik.


----------



## Mescalero (30. September 2022)

Gibt es mit Sicherheit, für viele andere Tiere ist es ja auch verfügbar. Ich bin zwar kein Mediziner, könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass ein für Hunde konzipiertes Präparat funzt. Mit Plötzgeschmack, versteht sich. 

Wäre vermutlich deutlich günstiger als x Kilo gefressener Fisch...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will; es ist ganz einfach zu kurz gesprungen, wenn man meint, man kann Tiere einfach auswildern und es wird alles wieder so wie früher.
> Das läuft nicht und genau so wie die Ötscherbären in Österreich sind die Wölfe bei uns vielerorts (es gibt schon noch einige, wenige Gegenden, in welchen der Lebensraum da ist) ganz einfach arme Säue.


Bei Dummköpfen, die in Raubtieren welcher Art auch immer nur lästige Konkurrenten sehen und diese nicht "verknusen " können, bei zusätzlich extrem reaktionären Ansichten bzgl. Raubwild ist das leider kein Wunder


----------



## angler1996 (4. Oktober 2022)

mit tun nur die armen Waidmänner/innen ;-)) leid. 
was die so alles "umnieten" sollen
Cormorane, Krähen , Reiher , Waschbären, Marderhunde, Minks, Bisamratten , Biber ,  was weis ich und nun Fischotter.
Da müssen die noch paar einstelllen;-))


----------



## nostradamus (4. Oktober 2022)

Puhh, braucht ihr einen link für die kleinanzeigen, damit ihr eure angelsachen rechtzeitig zum verkaufen dort einsetzen könnt, bevor die Masse es macht. 

... der Otter kommt und dann lohnt sich das angeln nicht mehr .... . Jetzt habe ich ein Geheimnis ausgesprochen... . Bitte erzählt es nicht den Fachleuten aus dem Süden des Landes, die könnten es euch bestätigen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (4. Oktober 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> der Otter kommt und dann lohnt sich das angeln nicht mehr .... .


Dafür brauchen wir die Otter nicht, daß machen wir schon selber. Oder habt ihr die Bilder von der Oder, oder damals bei uns hier an der Ems/DEK vergessen? Tausende Tonnen getöte Fische.......ich hätte sie lieber dem Otter gegeben und fordere die Entnahme der Verantwortlichen
OT und Sarkasmus Ende


----------



## nostradamus (4. Oktober 2022)

..  wir brauchen glaube beides nicht wirklich


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Oktober 2022)

Der Winter kommt, das Gas is knapp, 

Da weckt kuschelig-muckeliges

Otter Fell  Begehrlichkeiten...


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Oktober 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Bei Dummköpfen, die in Raubtieren welcher Art auch immer nur lästige Konkurrenten sehen und diese nicht "verknusen " können, bei zusätzlich extrem reaktionären Ansichten bzgl. Raubwild ist das leider kein Wunder


Hallo,

Das ist Deine Ansicht. Andere haben eben andere Ansichten.
Wie schon erwähnt habe ich nichts gegen Otter und Biber (nicht gelesen?). 
Aber wenn Otter massiert in Gebiete eindringen, welche die größten Fischzuchtanlagen in Mitteleuropa beherbergen und sich aufgrund des phantastischen Nahrungsangebotes geradezu explosionsartig vermehren, ist das eben schon ein Problem.
Da in Bayern schon vor 56 Jahren die ersten Biber ausgesetzt wurden, haben wir ja auch die stärkste Population dieser Tiere und diese sind eben in manchen Gegenden regelrecht zu einer Plage geworden. Umsiedlungsprogramme gibt es schon seit vielen Jahren, aber mittlerweile machen da die "Empfänger" der Tiere kaum noch mit, so dass in manchen Gebieten schon Abschussgenehmigungen erteilt wurden.
Da nutzt es nichts, wenn der BN äußert, dass niemand mit solch einer Vermehrung gerechnet hat, gibt halt auch Träumer beim BN  .
Wenn man ein Tier, das optimale Lebensbedingungen, beim Fehlen jeglichen natürlichen Feindes, vorfindet und jahrzehntelang streng schützt weitläufig aussetzt, dann darf man sich auch nicht wundern wenn die nach einigen Jahrzehnten zur Landplage werden. Waren halt Ignoranten am Werk. Eben, wie schon erwähnt: "zu kurz gesprungen". Nur weil man weiß, wie Natur geschrieben wird, muss man noch lange keine Ahnung davon haben.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (4. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber wenn Otter massiert in Gebiete eindringen, welche die größten Fischzuchtanlagen in Mitteleuropa beherbergen und sich aufgrund des phantastischen Nahrungsangebotes geradezu explosionsartig vermehren, ist das eben schon ein Problem.


Das ist ein Problem, es stellt sich aber nach wie vor die Frage, wie wir das lösen können. Wie schon geschrieben, nur abschießen, oder umsiedeln ist zu kurz gedacht. Freie Reviere werden recht schnell wieder besetzt. Es macht nur Sinn, wenn gleichzeitig darüber nachgedacht wird, die weitere Vermehrung zu verhindern oder einzuschränken. Sonst bleibt es beim regelmäßigen abschießen. Das Problem käme immer wieder. Hier sind eigentlich die Leute gefragt, die mit der Teichwirtschaft ihr Geld verdienen wollen, bzw. ihre Existenz sichern müssen. So lange es da keine Lobby gibt, die Politik nicht unter Druck gesetzt wird, solange wird sich da auch nichts ändern. Wir haben ja schon über die Pille für Otter gesprochen, das Einzige was wir Otto-Normal Angler machen könnten, wären Z.B. Petitionen zu unterstützen. Aber auf den Weg bringen müssten das die Teichwirte.


----------



## silverfish (4. Oktober 2022)

Pille ist gut ! Aber bestimmte Humanoide sollten die auch mehr nehmen !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (4. Oktober 2022)

Gegen das Töten und die Entnahme von Ottern gibt's halt schon viele Petitionen, von den Befürwortern keine Einzige. Und ich denke wir Alle wissen warum das so ist.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Dafür brauchen wir die Otter nicht, daß machen wir schon selber. Oder habt ihr die Bilder von der Oder, oder damals bei uns hier an der Ems/DEK vergessen? Tausende Tonnen getöte Fische.......ich hätte sie lieber dem Otter gegeben und fordere die Entnahme der Verantwortlichen
> OT und Sarkasmus Ende


Tausenden Tonnen???* Man, werden hier massiv Fake Newsproduzier??  
Selten so ein Bullshit gelesen*


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Gegen das Töten und die Entnahme von Ottern gibt's halt schon viele Petitionen, von den Befürwortern keine Einzige. Und ich denke wir Alle wissen warum das so ist.


Klar es gibt es eben zu viele rückwärts gerichtete schießwütige Idioten mit dem IQ von BAMS-Lesern!


----------



## silverfish (9. Oktober 2022)

_Was meinst Du ? 
Bams Leser wollen gern BUMMS machen? _


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (9. Oktober 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Selten so ein Bullshit gelesen


Haste da nicht was überlesen? 


arjey schrieb:


> OT und Sarkasmus Ende


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Haste da nicht was überlesen?


Du meinst, man kann auf engem Raum noch mehr "Dünnpfiff" produzieren? Da müsste man sich aber schon heftig anstrengen und das gelingt  sonst nur "Geistesgrößen" von der der allgemeinen Verweigerungspartei AFD, die ja  zur Zeit den großen "Bruder" aus Moskau favorisieren


----------



## thanatos (9. Oktober 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Du meinst, man kann auf engem Raum noch mehr "Dünnpfiff" produzieren?


danke machst du doch hier zur Genüge - und lass Deine Politscheisse bei Dir .


----------



## yukonjack (9. Oktober 2022)

Hier hatten wir( unser Verein) 4 oder 5 tolle Gewässer. Dann kam der NABU und hat mehrere Fischotter Pärchen ausgesetzt. Mit Bedauern haben wir uns von dem schönen Gewässer getrennt.








						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (9. Oktober 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Du meinst, man kann auf engem Raum noch mehr "Dünnpfiff" produzieren?


Nein, ich bin nur nicht intelligent genug um Dir hier zu folgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (9. Oktober 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Da müsste man sich aber schon heftig anstrengen



Ich hoffe Du verzeiht mir, wenn ich auf Deine Nachrichten nicht mehr antworte, und Du solltest mir auch nicht mehr schreiben, ich liege dafür zu sehr unter Deinem Niveau.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (9. Oktober 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hier hatten wir( unser Verein) 4 oder 5 tolle Gewässer. Dann kam der NABU und hat mehrere Fischotter Pärchen ausgesetzt. Mit Bedauern haben wir uns von dem schönen Gewässer getrennt.


Habt ihr nicht für irgendeinen Ausgleich kämpfen können? In Bayern gibt's doch auch Zahlungen für Otterschäden.Habt ihr mit dem NABU diskutiert? So eine Maßnahme greift doch extrem in dias bestehende Gleichgewicht ein. Die Otter können doch auch nur überleben, wenn die Gewässer in irgendeiner Form gehegt werden.


----------



## yukonjack (9. Oktober 2022)

Keine Ahnung ob das in Nds. auch so ist. ( Ausgleichszahlungen für Otterschäden).  Wir haben den Rest abgefischt und umbesetzt. 
Mit dem NABU diskutiert ? War die Frage ernst gemeint ?


----------



## Colophonius (9. Oktober 2022)

Das muss ja ein wahrlich tolles Gewässer sein,  wenn ein paar Fischotter es zerstören können. Ich nehme an,  dass in dem fragilen System immer ausschließlich C&R betrieben wurde, um die handvoll Fische nicht zu entfernen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (9. Oktober 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> War die Frage ernst gemeint ?


Ich dachte es lockt die anderen wieder hier in den Tröt


----------



## phobos (9. Oktober 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Das muss ja ein wahrlich tolles Gewässer sein,  wenn ein paar Fischotter es zerstören können. Ich nehme an,  dass in dem fragilen System immer ausschließlich C&R betrieben wurde, um die handvoll Fische nicht zu entfernen.



Keine Ahnung wie es mit Rechnen ausschaut, aber Futterbedarf ist ca 1kg am Tag... Macht halt eine Bewirtschaftung uninteressant.
Genauso dumme Aussagen wie finanzieller Ausgleich, wie will man das bemessen? Geht vielleicht in Fischzuchten...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (9. Oktober 2022)

Das Problem ist nicht der Futterbedarf, sondern der Tötungsbedarf / Tötungstrieb.


----------



## MarkusZ (10. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> In Bayern gibt's doch auch Zahlungen für Otterschäden.


Aber auch nur für bestimmte Zuchtteiche, nicht für Angelgewässer.

 Schaden und Verursacher müsen auch  nachweisbar sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (10. Oktober 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Schaden und Verursacher müsen auch nachweisbar sein.


Das sollte doch kein Problem sein, bei den hier aufgeführten Schäden?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (10. Oktober 2022)

phobos schrieb:


> Genauso dumme Aussagen wie finanzieller Ausgleich, wie will man das bemessen? Geht vielleicht in Fischzuchten


Ich schaue jeden Tag die Sesamstraße, und da sagen die immer: Wer nicht fragt bleibt Dumm. Es war keine Aussage, sondern eine Frage. Eigentlich hab ich dazu eine angeregte Diskussion erwartet.
Der TE schreibt ja hier schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## angler1996 (10. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Das sollte doch kein Problem sein, bei den hier aufgeführten Schäden?


genau

Hi Otter 
vor dem Biss -hier drücken






						RS PRO Aufwärts Zähler Mechanisch 4-stellig, Impuls | RS
					






					de.rs-online.com


----------



## MarkusZ (10. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Das sollte doch kein Problem sein


Man müsste halt 

1) Genau belegen können wie viel Fisch aus dem Teich verschwunden ist

2)  Wie viel davon zweifelsfrei dem Otter zuzurechnen ist (DNA, Bissbild etc.)

Dann evtl. noch direkte und indirekte Schäden.

Ob das wirklich so einfach ist ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (10. Oktober 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ob das wirklich so einfach ist ?


Natürlich nicht, war auch nicht wirklich Ernst gemeint. Aber wenn Teichbesitzer gegen den Otter vorgehen möchten, dann brauchen die auch irgendwelche Argumente.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Oktober 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Man müsste halt
> 
> 1) Genau belegen können wie viel Fisch aus dem Teich verschwunden ist
> 
> ...



Die durch den Fischotter angerichteten Schäden sind recht detailliert belegbar. Nicht umsonst wird das Thema derzeit in Bayern sehr intensiv diskutiert: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/bayern-fischotter-naturschutz-abschuss-1.5663398


----------



## Mescalero (10. Oktober 2022)

Zumindest an Gewässern, die abgelassen und abgefischt werden, sind Verluste zu belegen. X Kilo besetzt, soundsoviel gefangen....Das wird ja ohnehin dokumentiert. 
An großen Seen, Talsperren oder Fließgewässern ist das natürlich nicht möglich. Allerdings lassen sich Schäden trotzdem hochrechnen. Dafür muss eigentlich nur der Bestand an Ottern bekannt sein - die Mengen an Fisch pro Kopf und Jahr sind ja kein Geheimnis.


----------



## MarkusZ (10. Oktober 2022)

Bei Schafhaltern geht ohne Rissgutachten und DNA-Analyse gar nichts, wenn es um Entschädigung für Wolfsschäden geht.


Mescalero schrieb:


> . X Kilo besetzt, soundsoviel gefangen.


Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es keine anderen Prädatoren oder sonstige Gründe gibt, dann wäre das wohl so.

Wenn man pauschal alle Verluste dem Otter zurechen dürfte, ohne das konkret belegen zu müssen, wäre das natürlich ne gute Sache für die Teichwirte.

.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (10. Oktober 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es keine anderen Prädatoren oder sonstige Gründe gibt, dann wäre das wohl so.


Deshalb gibt es wohl auch nur eine Erstattung von 80%


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (10. Oktober 2022)

Ausgleich von Fischotterschäden in Teichen
					

Fischotter verursachen oft massive Fraßschäden in teichwirtschaftlichen Betrieben. Der teilweise finanzielle Ausgleich trägt zur Existenzsicherung dieser geschädigten Betriebe bei. Gemäß dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz hat der Fischotter einen besonderen und strengen Schutzstatus. Eingreifende...



					www.stmelf.bayern.de


----------



## MarkusZ (10. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> nur eine Erstattung von 80%


Maximal 80% .

Das heißt, dass es je nach Sachlage auch  weniger sein können.

Gut dass es solche Entschädigungen gibt.

Nüzt aber den Vereinen wenig, wenn z.B. Besatzfische nicht geliefert werden können.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Oktober 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Maximal 80% .
> 
> Das heißt, dass es je nach Sachlage auch  weniger sein können.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

da ist heute ein Artikel in den "Nürnberger Nachrichten" darüber, da wird von einer  Erstattung im Schnitt von 65 % geschrieben  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin nur nicht intelligent genug um Dir hier zu folgen


Offensichtlich!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du verzeiht mir, wenn ich auf Deine Nachrichten nicht mehr antworte, und Du solltest mir auch nicht mehr schreiben, ich liege dafür zu sehr unter Deinem Niveau.


Ich lege auch selber keinen Wert auf Deine Beachtung So siehts aus, Du kennst offensichtlich nur die Methode "Hau wech  wenn es unliebsame Konkurrenz ist!" Für mehr bräuchte man evtl. doch etwas mehr Verständnis über die Zusammenhänge in der Natur.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (10. Oktober 2022)

Oh Leude, was ist denn mit Euch los, die Gedanken sind Frei und die Meinungen auch....eigentlich läuft das hier in solchen Diskussions und Meinungsrunden immer Fair und Sauber.... im Endeffekt passiert eh nichts....nicht bei den Fischottern, nicht bei den Kormoranen , nicht bei den Robben, nicht bei den Waschbären usw. Natur ist Natur und die nimmt sich was brauch...... das alle die Dorsche weg gefangen haben da regt sich ja auch keiner drüber auf, im Gegenteil alle regen sich über die Fangquoten auf, oder das Mann in der Skjern ein mehrjähriges Fangverbot verhängt hat.... warum wohl?? das ist ein Endlosthema..... aber meine persönliche Meinung...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (10. Oktober 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> ...eigentlich läuft das hier in solchen Diskussions und Meinungsrunden immer Fair und Sauber..


Du, das ist wohl Wunschdenken. Hier sind mittlerweile genau solche Sitten entstanden, wie im Rest der sozialen Netzwerke. Von Netiquette ist hier keine Rede mehr. Die Mods haben einen schweren Job, und so gehen halt viele persönliche Angriffe und Beleidigungen durch. Eigentlich hat man nur zwei Möglichkeiten, man ignoriert solche Attacken, oder man schreibt nicht mehr hier im Forum. Ich habe mich noch nicht endgültig entschieden.


----------



## thanatos (11. Oktober 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Für mehr bräuchte man evtl. doch etwas mehr Verständnis über die Zusammenhänge i


na dann bemühe dich mal die zu erkennen !


----------



## Minimax2 (11. Oktober 2022)

@ meerforelle

Du wärst ein angenehmer Gesprächspartner am Feuer.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Oktober 2022)

Ich würde Forellen besetzen. 

Gibt satte, dicke, zufriedene Otter und mehr
Pelz für den Hut. 

Win win sozusagen 

R. S.


----------



## Minimax2 (11. Oktober 2022)

hier irrt der Spezie.

Otter wurde für Alles verwendet - nur nicht für Hüte.


----------



## Minimax (11. Oktober 2022)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> @ meerforelle
> 
> Du wärst ein angenehmer Gesprächspartner am Feuer.





Minimax2 schrieb:


> hier irrt der Spezie.
> 
> Otter wurde für Alles verwendet - nur nicht für Hüte.


Was'n hier los?


----------



## Minimax2 (11. Oktober 2022)

ja, da staunste, was?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2022)

Seit wann findet hier cloning oder Otter-morphing statt? 

Immerhin beruhigend, dass nicht gleich Minimaxx oder Minimax002  bis Minimax007 oder weiter entstanden sind ...


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Oktober 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Immerhin beruhigend, dass nicht gleich Minimaxx oder Minimax002 bis Minimax007 oder weiter entstanden sind


Vielleicht hat er ja eine Sekte gegründet und jetzt kommen seine Jünger zum Einsatz?
Minimax als Guru!

Jürgen


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Oktober 2022)

Das lässt sich auch anders fortsetzen... 
Zb... 
Minimaxschwippschwager
Minimaxschwiegermutter 

Die Wege des Anglerboards sind unergründlich


----------



## silverfish (11. Oktober 2022)

Hast noch einen vergessen. Minimaxlochschwager


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Oktober 2022)

Na oder Minimax der Große


Gruß Frank


----------



## thanatos (12. Oktober 2022)

so nun mal zum Thema zurück : - Ich bin Angler und so gehört töten einfach zu meinem Hobby 
dazu , ich töte auch wenn ich den Fisch nicht selbst verwerten möchte wie zum Beispiel Welse und 
Karpfen - sie gehören einfach nicht in " meinen " See , der war mal ein top Zandergewässer ja die 
lieben Laichräuber haben ihn so gut wie ausgerottet . Ja ich liebe Tiere im allgemeinen aber wenn 
sie zu einem Störfaktor werden sollte man doch eine Bestandsregulierung auf ein erträgliches Mass
veranlassen , die Schutzverordnungen von irgend welchen Stadtgrünen veranlasst sind doch eh 
realitätsfremd . natürlich wenn ich ein Otter wäre würde ich es mir auch an einer Teichwirtschaft 
gut gehen lassen - ja da fällt mir das Schlaraffenland ein - von mir aus könnten sich an den von 
mir beangelten Gewässern Otter ansiedeln - tun sie aber nicht da ist der Fischfang ja mit Arbeit verbunden .


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Oktober 2022)

Ich möchte hier noch sagen, das ich an den angeblichen Fischotter Besatz vom Nabu, wie es einige Seiten zuvor geschrieben wurde, nicht glaube!
Diese werden einfach selbstständig zugewandert sein.
So weit ich weiß, darf man nämlich gar nicht Rote Liste Tiere irgendwo besetzen, weil diese ja zuvor auch logischerweise irgendwo weggefangen worden sein müssen, welches natürlich illegal ist.
Ich konnte dazu auch im Netz nirgendwo etwas offizielles finden.
Daher halte ich das mit dem Otterbesatz vom Nabu für ein Anglermärchen!
Bekannt ist mir dennoch, das zumindest dem Nabu nahestehende Personen, schon vor Jahrzehnten (illegale!) Aktionen getätigt haben und Luchse im Schwarzwald angesiedelt haben.
Was sich als ziemlich hirnrissig erwiesen hat, weil sie so den Hauptfeind der Raufußhühner (Auerhahn) bevorteilten, wofür zeitgleich Projekte liefen diese wieder anzusiedeln und so ad absurdum geführt haben.

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (12. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> darf man nämlich gar nicht Rote Liste Tiere irgendwo besetzen


Zumindest nicht ohne staatliche Genehmigung und Überwachung.

Der Biber wurde aber z.B. in Bayern ganz gezielt durch Auswilderung wieder angesiedelt.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht ohne staatliche Genehmigung und Überwachung.


Genau so und wenn dafür eine Genehmigung existieren würde, kann man sich sicher sein, dann hätten die das auch an die große Glocke gehängt.
Das gibt nämlich wieder prächtig Spenden, für den Sympathieträger Fischotter.

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (12. Oktober 2022)

Das Problem ist knifflig, ich hab mich jetzt auch mal belesen. Da gibts ja gerade aus Bayern viel Literatur von beiden Seiten der Diskussion.

Übrigens nicht nur bei uns: Die Tschechen mit ihrer Fischzuchttradition stöhnen auch seit langem unter dem Otter, und bei den Engländern plündert er die Fisheries und private Koi Teiche.

Ein Problem ist, das durch diese paradiesischen Verhältnisse in der Nähe von Fischzuchten offenbar Überpopulationen von Ottern mit unnatürlich hohen Bestandsdichten entstehen, und so das eigentliche Regulativ, nämlich die von derNatur nicht ohne Grund eingerichteten sehr grossen Reviergrössen der Otter wirkungslos werden.

Neben dem Schaden für die Fischwirtschaft (die ja in gewissem Masse kompensiert werden könnten) führt das zum Problem, daß wenn die Teiche im Winter abgelassen bzw. abgefischt werden die 'aufgeblasene' Otterschar in die natürlichen Gewässer geht und durch ihre unnatürlich hohe Anzahl dann dort einen Schaden anrichtet, der bei einer natürlichen Bestandsdichte kein Problem wäre.

Und dann kommt es zu einem Artenschutzkonflikt: Was kann man tun, wenn die geschützte Tierart Otter so massiv auftritt, wenn sie geschützte (bzw. lokal gefährdete) Fischarten wie Äschen, Barben, Huchen(!) dezimiert?

Alles sehr knifflig, und offenbar nicht zu lösen ohne lokal Otter zum abschuss freizugeben. Aber -ist die gleiche Frage wie bei Wolf oder Wildschwein- würde das wirklich helfen? Solange die paradiesischen Zustande anhalten, werden die durch Abschuss freigewordenen Stellen doch bestimmt schnell wieder besetzt- und man muss die schlauen Tiere ja auch erstmal vor die Flinte kriegen?

Sehr vertrackt,
Hg
Minimax.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (12. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Solange die paradiesischen Zustande anhalten, werden die durch Abschuss freigewordenen Stellen doch bestimmt schnell wieder besetzt-


Generell hast Du recht, es bleibt auch nach einer Entnahme, egal ob durch Abschuss, oder Umsiedlung, das Problem, das frei gewordene Reviere recht schnell wieder besetzt werden. Wir haben das weiter oben bereits diskutiert, bzw. angesprochen. In den Zoos oder Tiergärten dieser Welt, hat man früher Überpopulationen entnommen und an Raubtiere, Echsen oder Schlangen verfüttert. Als mehr und mehr Besucher sich beschwerten, weil sie die Kadaver von vermeintlichen Kuscheltieren in den Gehegen nicht mehr sehen wollten(obwohl es ja in der Natur auch so wäre) ist man dazu übergegangen, durch gezielte Gabe von Hormonen, den Nachwuchs zu verhindern. Also die Pille bei zu großer Vermehrung. Was spricht dagegen, rund um die Fischteiche, speziell da, wo Otterspuren auszumachen sind, mit Hormonen gespickt Fische als Lockfutter auszulegen. Wäre einen Versuch wert, und kostet sicherlich weniger als die großen Verluste, von denen hier immer berichtet wird. 
Gruß arjey


----------



## Mescalero (12. Oktober 2022)

Ich hatte das schon erwähnt, "technisch" ist das sicher kein Problem. Wird u.a. im Krüger und auch in anderen südafrikanischen Parks gemacht, um die Löwen zu kontrollieren. Otterpille....muss halt jemand finanzieren. Man reguliert lieber Schäden nachdem sie entstanden sind, als präventiv zu einem Bruchteil der Kosten aktiv zu werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (12. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Otterpille....muss halt jemand finanzieren. Man reguliert lieber Schäden nachdem sie entstanden sind, als präventiv zu einem Bruchteil der Kosten aktiv zu werden.


Das ist genau das Problem, diejenigen die diese Verluste an Fischen beklagen, sind (für mich nicht sichtbar) nirgendwo auf den richtigen Ebenen aktiv. Wobei die Otterbeschützer überall auftauchen, ihre Meinung kundtun, Aktionen starten, Petitionen einbringen, einfach aktiver in den Medien sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (12. Oktober 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Fischer fordern, Fischotter entnehmen zu dürfen. Auch einige Naturschüttzer denken darüber nach


Ich würde mich freuen, wenn diese Fischer und auch die Naturschützer sich hier mal zu Wort melden, denn sonst läuft die Diskussion hier ins Leere. Vielleicht ist nun die Zeit gekommen eine Abstimmung zu starten, dann gäbe es zumindest einen klaren Trend, wie die Boardies das hier sehen. 
Gruß arjey


----------



## silverfish (12. Oktober 2022)

Das mit Otterbesatz ist kein Witz sondern Realität. Da gibt es nämlich in der Schorfheide einen Wildpark.Dort halten sie in min. 2 Gehegen Fischotter. Ich war dort schon mehrere Male. Dort haben sie jedes Jahr mehrere Otterjungen die zuviel werden. Was macht man da ? Verkaufen darf man geschützte Tiere ja nicht. Alle Tierparks und Gehege in der näheren und weiteren Umgebung haben schon Fischotter. Also setzt man sie aus. Wo ist das am erfolgversprechensten ? Im Mittelpunkt eines Gewässersystems. Der Oderhavelkanal wird an dieser Stelle vom Werbellinkanal geschnitten . Welcher wiederum  zum Werbellinsee  führt.Auf der Karte sieht man beide Kanäle ,den Pechteich und die vom Pechteich bewässerte Teichanlage.
An eben diesem Pechteich ist nun schon mehrere Male in den letzten Jahren gesehen worden wie dort Mitarbeiter des Wildparks der sich unweit befindet,Otter ausgesetzt wurden.
Ich schrieb ja in vorangegangenen Beiträgen, sooft wie ich in zwei Jahren dort Otter gesehen habe werden die Meisten sie in ihrem ganzen Leben nicht sehen.
Auch durch die Schäden der Otter an diesen Teichen hat mehr als die Hälfte der Pächter aufgegeben. Einige Teiche beginnen schon zu verlanden.
Beobachtet wird,daß durch die fehlende Pflege der Teiche die Artenvielfalt an den Teichen zurückgegangen ist. Damit sind nicht die Fische gemeint,sondern Vogel und Reptilienarten.
Wenn alles zugewuchert und verlandet ist ,werden Wildschweine die vorherrschende Spezie sein. Die Otter dürfen sich dann auch um neue Beutegründe bemühen.
Mit der Otterpille wird das nicht einfach werden .
Erstens sind Otter keine Aasfresser wie Füchse. Zweitens haben wahrscheinlich ebenjene Füchse,Waschbären oder Rabenvögel diese Pillenköder gefunden.
Und letzlich werden weder Fischer noch Naturschützer sich hier zu Wort melden. Für die Einen läuft es doch Bestens. Die Anderen haben genug Probleme und auch keine Zeit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (12. Oktober 2022)

Ganz am Rande noch eine Möglichkeit, die in England und anderen Ländern schon viele Jahrzehnte genutzt wird. 
Als Hundepfleger und Trainer liegt mir natürlich eine ganz spezielle Rasse am Herzen 








						Otterhund Steckbrief | Geschichte, Charakter & Haltung
					

Der Otterhund ist eine freundliche und aktive Spürnasen. Was diese seltenen Hunde so besonders macht, erfahrt ihr im Steckbrief.




					www.mein-haustier.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (12. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Das mit Otterbesatz ist kein Witz sondern Realität


Das hat doch auch keiner gesagt, so wie Du es geschrieben hast, hab zumindest ich keine Zweifel geäußert. Es findet so statt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (12. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Erstens sind Otter keine Aasfresser


In Zoos oder Tierparks habe ich schon persönlich gesehen, wie Otter mit totem Fisch gefüttert wurden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (12. Oktober 2022)

Es kann aber in der Freiheit so sein, dass der Otter, wenn er die Wahl hat, lieber selber jagd und
den toten Fisch verschmäht.


----------



## silverfish (12. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Es kann aber in der Freiheit so sein, dass der Otter, wenn er die Wahl hat, lieber selber jagd und
> den toten Fisch verschmäht.


_Hast es ja doch gefressen._


----------



## phobos (13. Oktober 2022)

Was soll man als Fischer auch groß schreiben ändern kann man eh nichts... Bekommen es glaube ich in Österreich es gerade so hin, dass sie welche entnehmen  ( was für ein schönes Wort dafür )  dürfen, bzw sind kurz davor. Haben aber das Problem schon viel länger.
Bei uns glaube ich unvorstellbar, sind ja selbst Biber immer noch eine heilige Kuh, obwohl die massenhaft vorhanden sind.
Erst heute bei uns ein Artikel in der Zeitung weil da anscheinend einer unerhörter weise einen entnommen hat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (13. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Und letzlich werden weder Fischer noch Naturschützer sich hier zu Wort melden. Für die Einen läuft es doch Bestens. Die Anderen haben genug Probleme und auch keine Zeit.


Aber genau da liegt das Problem, wenn meine Existenz bedroht wäre, dann würde ich alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen und dagegen protestieren. Auch die Landwirte, die mit ihren Treckern nach Berlin gefahren sind und den Verkehr zum erliegen gebracht haben, hatten eigentlich keine Zeit dafür, die LKW Fahrer die den Brenner blockiert haben, hatten sicherlich was anderes zu tun. Und der Start einer Online Petition kostet vielleicht mal eine halbe Stunde, die hätte ich sicherlich über, um mein Anliegen öffentlich zu machen


----------



## Minimax2 (13. Oktober 2022)

ach Mensch,

Angler, so gern in der Natur... und stören sich an Individuen, die ältere Rechte haben?

Irrsinn, immer wieder, immer öfter.

Minimax2 (zur gefälligen Beachtung, freilich)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (13. Oktober 2022)

phobos schrieb:


> Bekommen es glaube ich in Österreich es gerade so hin, dass sie welche entnehmen ( was für ein schönes Wort dafür ) dürfen, bzw sind kurz davor.











						Tierschutz-Austria: Petition gegen #LockdownfürTiere
					

Immer mehr während des Lockdowns angeschaffte Tiere werden zurückgegeben oder ausgesetzt – wir müssen handeln!




					www.tierschutz-austria.at
				



Wie gesagt, gegen die Entnahme von Ottern gibt es viele Petitionen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Oktober 2022)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> Angler, so gern in der Natur... und stören sich an Individuen, die ältere Rechte haben?



Die Angler stören sich sicher nicht an einzelnen Individuen aber die Teichwirte an der unfreiwillig selbst mitverursachten Bestandsexplosion der Tiere, die das Weltkulturerbe Teichwirtschaft gefährdet(so der Artikel oben).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (13. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin in zwei Vereinen, jeder mit über 1200 Mitgliedern, wenn ich das grob auf Deutschland und Österreich hochrechne, dann komm ich auf Millionen von Anglern. Das ist sowohl wirtschaftlich, als auch politisch gesehen eine große Macht. Warum gibt es trotzdem keine Aktionen für die eigenen Interessen? Wieviel Boardies gibt es hier? Doch bestimmt auch über 1000send?
Und wieviel sind hier aktiv? Irgendwo so um die 10. Genau die, die auch in allen anderen Threads auftauchen? In Wirklichkeit ist es doch wohl so, daß die Mehrheit von uns sich irgendwie als Naturschützer sieht, und da passt das abschießen der Otter nicht ins Weltbild. Für mich ist es klar, daß ich die Teichwirte, bzw. die privaten Teichbesitzer unterstützen möchte, aber gleichzeitig darüber Nachdenke wie eine extreme Vermehrung der Otter verhindert werden könnte, ohne nur über töten zu sprechen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (13. Oktober 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Fischer fordern, Fischotter entnehmen zu dürfen. Auch einige Naturschüttzer denken darüber nach


Ist es nicht wirklich Zeit mal eine Abstimmung zu starten?


----------



## Minimax2 (13. Oktober 2022)

Nein,

es ist Zeit, für bessere Wasserqualität zu sorgen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. Oktober 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> na dann bemühe dich mal die zu erkennen !


Auf jeden Fall enthalten die mal mehr als " "Haut alles weg, was für mich eine Konkurrenz wäre!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (13. Oktober 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall enthalten die mal mehr als " "Haut alles weg, was für mich eine Konkurrenz wäre


Wo hast Du denn das hier gelesen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (13. Oktober 2022)

Alle haben hier ihre Meinung vertreten, haben ihre Fakten beigetragen, und Vorschläge gemacht. Nur Du bist persönlich und beleidigend geworden. Was denkst Du, wie ernst wirst Du hier noch genommen? Zum Thema, es gibt sicherlich verschiedene Maßnahmen den Otter zu vergrämen. Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum hier so gut wie keine Teichbesitzer schreiben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (13. Oktober 2022)

openPetition - Bürgerinitiativen, Online-Petitionen, Kampagnen
					

Freie Plattform für Unterschriftenaktionen, Initiativen, Entscheide, Petitionen: Starten, sammeln, debattieren, verändern




					www.openpetition.de
				




Oder hier









						Eigene Petition starten - WeAct, die Petitionsplattform
					

Petition erstellen, Unterschriften sammeln, Politik verändern: Starten Sie jetzt eine Petition auf WeAct - für ein Thema, das Ihnen am Herzen liegt.




					weact.campact.de


----------



## silverfish (13. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> warum hier so gut wie keine Teichbesitzer schreiben.


Als ich den Teich hatte ,schrieb ich auch nix. Da war ich einmal im Quartal im Forum. Da gab es reichlich zu tun. Abends sind mir die Augen zugefallen.
Anbei paar Impressionen vom Teich.


----------



## silverfish (13. Oktober 2022)

.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (13. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Als ich den Teich hatte ,schrieb ich auch nix. Da war ich einmal im Quartal im Forum. Da gab es reichlich zu tun. Abends sind mir die Augen zugefallen.
> Anbei paar Impressionen vom Teich.


Tolle Aufnahmen, richtig feine Natur. Und Du hast den Teich wegen dem Otter aufgeben müssen? Da hätte ich an Deiner Seite gekämpft um das zu bewahren.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zumindest nicht ohne staatliche Genehmigung und Überwachung.
> 
> Der Biber wurde aber z.B. in Bayern ganz gezielt durch Auswilderung wieder angesiedelt.


Hallo,
ich habe mal vor vielen Jahren gelesen, dass die ersten Biber in Bayern schwarz (illegal) vom BN ausgesetzt wurden und erst im Nachhinein, mit allen Augen zudrücken, da eine Genehmigung erstellt wurde. Kann mir denken, dass dies auch stimmt, da in anderen Bundesländern Auswilderungen erst viele Jahre nach dem bayerischen Alleingang erfolgten. Deshalb haben wir in Bayern ja auch die größten Probleme mit den Bibern, da sich diese explosionsartig vermehrt haben. Da nutz es nichts, dass der BN dann mal geschrieben hat, dass niemand mit solch einer Ausbreitung gerechnet hat - da hätten die Verantwortlichen besser vorher drangedacht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## silverfish (13. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Tolle Aufnahmen, richtig feine Natur. Und Du hast den Teich wegen dem Otter aufgeben müssen? Da hätte ich an Deiner Seite gekämpft um das zu bewahren.


Nee den Teich den ich hatte ,der war eingezäunt. 
Ich musste wegen ner menschlichen Natter weg.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (14. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Ist es nicht wirklich Zeit mal eine Abstimmung zu starten?


Wie soll die Abstimmung aussehen? Wie du schon geschrieben hast, werden auch unter den Anglern viele dabei sein, die den Otter unterstützen. Die meisten Nichtangler sowieso.
Die schärfsten Ottergegner sind logischerweise die Teichbesitzer mit Vermarktungsinteressen. Wie groß ist deren Lobby und Stimmanteil?

Bei uns gab es zuletzt vor 100 Jahren Otter und sind vom Menschen gezielt ausgerottet worden. Jetzt, wo es im 50km Umkreis mal hier und da eine Sichtung gibt, fällt es mir schwer, der Otterentnahme zuzustimmen. Besonders, da die Reviere bei ausreichender Zahl Otter sofort wieder besetzt werden, da die Vermehrungsrate relativ groß ist.
Im besetzten Revier müssen die Jungtiere neue Reviere suchen und gehen auf Wanderschaft. Dann werden entweder unbesetzte Reviere gefunden, andere Vertrieben oder die Jungtiere sterben.

Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass entweder permanent entnommen werden muss oder eine ordentliche Sicherung der Teichanlagen vorgenommen wird. Beides ist schwierig.


----------



## thanatos (14. Oktober 2022)

Mal davon ausgehend das Otter Revierverteidiger sind , wäre es da nicht möglich das Weibchen zu 
sterilisieren .Das Paar würde sein Revier vor Eindringlingen schützen und das was sie fressen ?
na ein Wachhund brauch auch Nahrung - ist auch klimaneutral man brauch wegen des Otterfutters
nicht zum Supermarkt .


----------



## silverfish (14. Oktober 2022)

Otter halten sich nicht lange in einem Gebiet auf.Dafür kommen sie immer mal wieder vorbei. Am längsten bleiben sie bis die Jungen abgesäugt sind. Dann bleiben sie noch min. 1 Jahr ,meist länger bei der Mutter ,die ihnen schwimmen und jagen beibringt. Paarweise leben sie auch nicht zusammen. Weibl. Tiere und die Jungen bilden lose Clans.  Die Otterrüden sind ständig auf Wanderschaft . Kommen aber auch regelmässig wieder .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (16. Oktober 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wie soll die Abstimmung aussehen?


Ich denke es ist ganz einfach, so wie die Redaktion hier gefragt hat. Entnahme sinnvoll oder nicht. Da werden wohl mehr abstimmen, als hier im Moment schreiben.


----------



## Ganerc (21. November 2022)

Die vorerst letzten Äschen aus Getzing :-( | Salzburger Sportfischerei-Verein – SSFV


----------



## thanatos (22. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Die Otterrüden sind ständig auf Wanderschaft . Kommen aber


danke mal wieder dazu gelernt .


----------

